#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Нет ламы в своём Отечестве

## Нико

Знаю этого товарища. Не знала, что он успел стать ламой))))))))).

----------

Vega (05.07.2015), Алик (06.07.2015), Аньезка (07.07.2015), Дубинин (05.07.2015), Иван Денисов (05.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Знаю этого товарища. Не знала, что он успел стать ламой))))))))).


Пора и Вам проводить ретриты, лет 25 стажа есть, в подписи ко всем полученным передачам добавить - переводчик ЕСДЛ и учить адептов...

----------

Чагна Дордже (05.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> А вы поезжайте в Киев. и не спрашивайте, как у классик предлагал  сделать.
> И увидьте своими глазами, куда ведут киевские практики...


Ну так с разбора учений и начинать надо, а не с того кто-как выглядит.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Пора и Вам проводить ретриты, лет 25 стажа есть, в подписи ко всем полученным передачам добавить - переводчик ЕСДЛ и учить адептов...


Можно даже псевдоним взять...Лоцава Махамайя:-)

----------

Dechen Norzang (05.07.2015), Legba (05.07.2015), Дубинин (05.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Паня (05.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Можно даже псевдоним взять...Лоцава Махамайя:-)


Так зачем псевдоним, если есть стандартное имя в Дхарме, данное при принятии Прибежища. Я так думаю.

----------


## Нико

> Пора и Вам проводить ретриты, лет 25 стажа есть, в подписи ко всем полученным передачам добавить - переводчик ЕСДЛ и учить адептов...


Издеваетесь?)))))  :EEK!:  До 25 лет не дотянула, только 19-й идёт......) А товарищ этот, лама который, обычно проводил тренинги всяко-разные. А теперь, вишь, "развенчание иллюзий в буддизме" началось. И не где-то, а в Киеве, куда обычно всякая муть и слетается как мухи на мёд!)

----------


## Olle

> Издеваетесь?)))))  До 25 лет не дотянула, только 19-й идёт......) А товарищ этот, лама который, обычно проводил тренинги всяко-разные. А теперь, вишь, "развенчание иллюзий в буддизме" началось. И не где-то, а в Киеве, куда обычно всякая муть и слетается как мухи на мёд!)


Ну, можно год за два принять :Wink: . 
Иногда туда и отличные Учителя заглядывают.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, иногда можно год за два принять. Иногда туда и отличные Учителя заглядывают.


Но редко. Вы сами гляньте на рекламную картинку в начале темы. Такое ощущение, что это пародия на Ошо. Не люблю я шарлатанов, потому и написала из сострадания к тем, кто может пойти и заплатить эти украинские баблосы за такое.....

а то, что кто-то пользуется чьими-то переводами....не даёт оснований переводчику гурить. Это превышение полномочий!)

----------

Vega (05.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Издеваетесь?)))))  До 25 лет не дотянула, только 19-й идёт......) А товарищ этот, лама который, обычно проводил тренинги всяко-разные. А теперь, вишь, "развенчание иллюзий в буддизме" началось. И не где-то, а в Киеве, куда обычно всякая муть и слетается как мухи на мёд!)


Я этого ламу не знаю, но у этой мути как вы выразились, если перейти по ссылке длинный список учителей и передач. Если вы владение информацией что это все чес, то выложите ещё и этим убережете много несведущих душь от проходимства и сохраните 50грн. в ихних карманах. А если такой инфы нет, а у вас просто свои фантазии, то перестаньте бла-бла-бла.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> , то перестаньте бла-бла-бла


С удовольствием перестану.... Ну вот кто за язык потянул?( Веруют же в длинные списки учителей и передач)...... Зачем разрушать веру? Это нарушение тантрического обета.

----------


## Olle

Обычно, когда уполномачивают, есть письмо рекомендательное. Что человек не сам все это затеял. 
А список передач можно не выезжая из Москвы никуда, даже больше получить. 
Отсчет получения передач не выезжая из Москвы, примерно, можно вести от 1988 года. 
Не хочу никого обидеть, но Нико точно может заняться "чесом". Осталось только письмо от ЕСДЛ рекомендательное, не ниже.

----------


## Olle

> Такие ламы, как ЕСДЛ, да и Богдо-геген Ринпоче тоже, не любят давать "рекомендательные письма", чтобы потом кто-то Дхарму не испортил, тыча всем в нос этими письмами. 
> 
> Но есть и другие ламы, их можно уговорить на письмо подобное, что называется.... По-разному можно уговорить же. (Вспомним историю с супертулку С Сигалом). Так что не верьте, а проверьте!)


Дают, когда ученик отбивается и не хочет учить, а этим письмом обязывают передавать знания.

----------


## Нико

> Дают, когда ученик отбивается и не хочет учить, а этим письмом обязывают передавать знания.


Хммм.... Сомнительно, чтобы кто-то "отбивался и не хотел учить", а ламы прям навязывали свои письма. НЕТУ ТАКОГО В ТРАДИЦИИ

----------

Vega (05.07.2015)

----------


## Vega

> Иногда туда и отличные Учителя заглядывают.


Ну да.. Как когда-то в рекламке были - "отличные от других"..

----------

Нико (05.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Хммм.... Сомнительно, чтобы кто-то "отбивался и не хотел учить", а ламы прям навязывали свои письма. НЕТУ ТАКОГО В ТРАДИЦИИ


Лама Олег (Олег Поздняков), как мог отбивался, просился в ретрит у Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, как только вышел из ретрита.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Лама Олег (Олег Поздняков), как мог отбивался, просился в ретрит у Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, как только вышел из ретрита.


Я не знаю все подробности про ламу Олега, знаю только то, что, не успев приехать в РФ, он официально объявил себя ламой.

----------


## Olle

Есть рекомендательное письмо ЧНР, который  уполномачивал его учить. И ЧНР на каждом ретрите в Москве с самого приезда ламы Олега повторял, что он, лама Олег, просится в ретрит и не хочет учить, но так как он его "собственность", он будет делать это. Лама Олег отстроил храм в Подмосковье и видимо нашел веские доводы для ухода в очередной ретрит.

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Вольдемар (07.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дордже (10.07.2015), Кузьмич (05.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.07.2015), Ридонлиев (06.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Я не знаю все подробности про ламу Олега, знаю только то, что, не успев приехать в РФ, он официально объявил себя ламой.


Лама это уже не то в имени, вот ринпоче это - да.



> Lama Pema Dudul (носящий также имя Пема Тринлей Ринпоче, в миру Сергей Дудко) родился в Украине в 1968 году. Специалист по искусству и культуре стран Гималайского региона, где проживает около 20 лет, путешественник, переводчик, лама ордена Катxок традиции Ньингма тибетского буддизма.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (05.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Лама это уже не то в имени, вот ринпоче это - да.


 :EEK!: 

ССигал, говорю же). Наверное, "путешественник"это сделало!!!!!

----------


## Legba

Да что вы, господа, с этими письмами.
Если предполагать, что человек проходимец - такое письмо и подделать не фокус.
А если нормальный человек - то вроде как и письмо не нужно, всяко не обманет.
Суть претензий @*Нико* к Lama Pema Dudul (равно как и к Стивену Сигалу) - не вполне понимаю.

----------

Мария Дролма (19.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Да что вы, господа, с этими письмами.
> Если предполагать, что человек проходимец - такое письмо и подделать не фокус.
> А если нормальный человек - то вроде как и письмо не нужно, всяко не обманет.
> Суть претензий @*Нико* к Lama Pema Dudul (равно как и к Стивену Сигалу) - не вполне понимаю.


Вот лично я рад за человека, который знает о себе все и может выбирать.



> [*Я выбрал рождение в Западном мире, в «не-срединной стране»*, и до 20 лет даже имени Будды не слышал! Встретившись с Дхармой, сначала в Европе, потом в Гималаях и, наконец, в самых дальних уголках Тибета, я искал подлинное Учение Будды. На протяжении более 20 лет я получил правомочности, передачи и наставления от примерно 50 учителей только традиции Ньингма плюс основные учения других школ. Также я получил перадачу традиции Тхеравады линий Аджана Чаа и Махаси Саяду, и традиции Дзен линий Сото и Риндзай.


http://5ht.co/dharma/pema.dudul.bio.htm

----------

Алик (06.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Кузьмич (07.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015), Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Суть претензий @*Нико* к Lama Pema Dudul (равно как и к Стивену Сигалу) - не вполне понимаю.


У меня всегда будут претензии к проходимцам, в какие бы красивые и нарядные чупы они ни наряжались.....

----------

Vega (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Вот лично я рад за человека, который знает о себе все и может выбирать.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				от примерно 50 учителей только традиции Ньингма плюс основные учения других школ.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Открылась бездна звезд полна;
Звездам числа нет, бездне дна....

----------

Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

http://5ht.co/dharma/pema.dudul.bio.htm
Я фшоке, господа-товарищи!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :EEK!:

----------

Vega (07.07.2015), Аньезка (07.07.2015), Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Из намтара Ламы из Донецка:


"Однажды, в ответ на мои глупые вопросы о будущем, он записал знаки-предсказание, где упомянуты некоторые из моих прошлых рождений. Одно из них – великий переводчик Нанам Жанг Еше Дэ, входивший в число 25 ближайших учеников Падмасамбхавы. Кроме того, Кунчёнг Лингпа дал мне (в Лхасе, в необычных обстоятельствах) особое имя Пема Тринлей Ринпоче. Тертон Джикмэ Дордже дал то же имя в другое время".

 :Facepalm:

----------

Аньезка (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Кузьмич (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

Ну что, можем порадоваться появлению, несомненно, великого ламы на осколках Неньки. Донецк - место силы. Мужчиль то то же тамошний. http://www.mngz.ru/?newsid=567402&se...krainy-chast-1

Не, ну формально то к чему придраться? Великий лама, тулку как есть. )

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Ну что, можем порадоваться появлению, несомненно, великого ламы на осколках Неньки. Донецк - место силы. Мужчиль то то же тамошний. http://www.mngz.ru/?newsid=567402&se...krainy-chast-1
> 
> Не, ну формально то к чему придраться? Великий лама, тулку как есть. )


Не обижайте Донецк..  Он туда не едет.
Тут надо на место проведения тренинга обратить...

----------

Аньезка (07.07.2015), Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

> *Письмо другу (открытое)*
> В ПОЛНОЧЬ ГЛЯЖУ НА ГИМАЛАЙСКИЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ, ПРИСЛУШИВАЮСЬ К ШОРОХАМ ЗЕМЛИ.
> 
> Третью ночь после начала землетрясения сплю, как и весь Непал, под открытым небом. Хотя после последнего сильного толчка прошло уже больше суток, но по старой туристской привычке привычке соблюдаю формальные правила техники безопасности – 72 часа после сильного толчка проводить вне помещений. Над головой – рукой подать – с грохотом проносятся самолеты, эвакуируя туристов из страны (от Боднатха до аэропорта всего 3 км). 
> Вот опять качнуло. Или это шалит раздерганный вестибулярный аппарат? Или подводит слух, ослабленный после давнишней болезни – дэлока? Эх, тремя этажами выше, в моей спальне дурацкие подвески на старой люстре начинают раскачиваться, когда грузовик мимо проезжает. Но здесь приборов нет, похоже, померещилось.
> 
> Справа – еле слышное теплое дыхание дакини. Но что за писк слева, у изголовья? Ага, я не выключил звук телефона на ночь, и это пищит Фейсбук. Что ж, заснуть опять вряд ли получится, посмотрю, что там.
> Ну, здравствуй, старый друг. Так, Бек, созревает карма. 3 года назад ты поместил фотографию 10-летней давности и оставил неосторожную подпись. Сейчас кто-то заметил, лайкнул, и посыпались комментарии. Читать их быстро надоело. Мне всегда были безразличны слухи обо мне (некоторые по молодости распускал сам, каюсь…), а также мнения или редких умных людей, или разных идиотов, или (у нас же без мата?) уважаемых профессионалов, доморощенных религиоведов и филологов. Помнишь, как в 94-м сиддха Чакдуд Тулку Ринпоче в Москве обронил: «Чужие слова – как шум ветра в соснах. Что вам до него?»
> 
> ...


. . .
https://www.facebook.com/Lama.Pema.Dudul

----------

Ho Shim (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим Петровский (07.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Не обижайте Донецк..


Не буду

----------

Vega (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> У меня всегда будут претензии к проходимцам, в какие бы красивые и нарядные чупы они ни наряжались.....


Так я и пытаюсь понять, как ты решаешь, кто проходимец, а кто нет. Или любой тулку нетибетец - автоматически проходимец?

----------

Pema Sonam (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Vega

> *Письмо другу (открытое)*
> _В ПОЛНОЧЬ ГЛЯЖУ НА ГИМАЛАЙСКИЕ ЗВЕЗДЫ, ПРИСЛУШИВАЮСЬ К ШОРОХАМ ЗЕМЛИ_
> Третью ночь после начала землетрясения сплю, как и весь Непал, под открытым небом
> 
> Справа – еле слышное теплое дыхание дакини. Но что за писк слева, у изголовья?* Ага, я не выключил звук телефона на ночь, и это пищит Фейсбук.* Что ж, заснуть опять вряд ли получится, посмотрю, что там.
> Ну, здравствуй, старый друг. *Так, Бек, созревает карма*. 3 года назад ты поместил фотографию 10-летней давности и оставил неосторожную подпись. Сейчас кто-то заметил, лайкнул, и посыпались комментарии. Читать их быстро надоело.


В Катманду исчезла мобильная связь, по спутниковому и то было тяжело найти ...

Да уж.. Карма созревает..
можно даже эссе по типу Стейнбека - "Гроздья кармы".

----------

Фил (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Первая мысль – сейчас всё рухнет, и все впятисотером из этой каменной ловушки прямо в чистую землю Медноцветной горы. Через несколько секунд вижу, как некоторые молодые, но уже великие Ринпоче (Хиз Эманенсы – нет, никаких имен!!!) прорываются к узким дверям буквально по чужим головам и ребрам, роняя золотистые Айфоны 6 на ходу. Да, не все спешат встретиться с Гуру Падмасамбхавой. *Уловив и подавив импульс броситься в людскую кучу,* я не очень спешно складываю в сумку свои гаджеты, подбираю шлепанцы, две подушки перемещаю из-под органа для медитации на голову, хоть какая-нибудь защита.


Стоп, если он до сих пор ловит и подавляет импульс спасать свой "орган для медитации", продираясь через толпу, то какой же он тулку и чего он там достиг?

500 человек в помещении и узкие двери при землетрясении магнитудой около 8, это ж просто писец как страшно в толпе. Это гарантированные  трупы у входа тех, по ком прошлась толпа. как так без этого обошлось? Не очень то правдоподобно. Знаю, как при гораздо меньших толчках учителя прорубались через толпы школьников к выходу, многие не смогут себя контролировать в такой ситуации.

----------


## Rushny

Если поверить всему почитанному о достопочтенном Пема Дудул, - то перед нами очередной типичный "русский лама".
Но лучше бы  все-таки сходить, послушать, посмотреть, помедитировать (если будет над чем), и уж потом делать выводы и изливать на форумах все, что накипело на душе

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Olle (07.07.2015), Pema Sonam (07.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015), Иван Денисов (07.07.2015), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Vega

> Если поверить всему почитанному о достопочтенном Пема Дудул, - то перед нами очередной типичный "русский лама".
> Но лучше бы  все-таки сходить, послушать, посмотреть, помедитировать (если будет над чем), и уж потом делать выводы и изливать на форумах все, что накипело на душе


Маааааленькая такая поправочка:

Не русский лама, а украинский... Эта штука посильнее, чем Фауст будет....

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Но лучше бы  все-таки сходить, послушать, посмотреть, помедитировать (если будет над чем), и уж потом делать выводы и изливать на форумах все, что накипело на душе


Формально - да. 
Но надежд нет никаких.

----------


## Rushny

> Маааааленькая такая поправочка:
> 
> Не русский лама, а украинский...


Да никакой он не украинский. 
А я сам донецкий. И могу легко распознать и тамошних уроженцев, и их истинную нацориентацию.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Legba

Друзья, все же просветите меня, грешного.
Я так понял, что собственно учения-то Ламы Пема Дуддула никто тут не слышал.
Все знают что-то, чего я не знаю?
Что-то такое, что обличает данного героя как "проходимца"?
Или по определению Лама не может быть русским/украинцем?

Бесспорно, есть среди "белых" Лам весьма странные персонажи - типа Геше Майкла Роуча.
Которые конкретно "чудят" - хотя надо признать, если бы так чудил тибетец - никто и слова бы не сказал))
Но тут-то в чем проблема?

----------

Olle (07.07.2015), Pema Sonam (07.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015), Вольдемар (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Иван Денисов (07.07.2015), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Но тут-то в чем проблема?


Проблема только в нас, если конкретнее, то в подаче рекламного материала о себе.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим Петровский (07.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Которые конкретно "чудят" - хотя надо признать, если бы так чудил тибетец - никто и слова бы не сказал))


Не, Роуч, похоже всё-таки рехнулся. И любому, кто подобное говорил, не помогло бы тибетское происхождение.



> Но тут-то в чем проблема?


Кто из тех, кого считают тулку, мог сам о себе говорить в подобном тоне? 

Тем не менее, Legba вы правы в такой постановке вопроса. Формально, да. Типа он может быть тем, за кого себя выдает.
Кстати, а если он и на учениях будет шпарить все без запинки, по учебнику, будем считать, что с ним полностью все в порядке?

----------

Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Vega

> Да никакой он не украинский. 
> А я сам донецкий. И могу легко распознать и тамошних уроженцев, и их истинную нацориентацию.


Каюсь - посмотрела профиль - Киев..  

Я тоже легко могу распознать настоящих донецких...

----------


## Rushny

> Каюсь - посмотрела профиль - Киев..  
> 
> Я тоже легко могу распознать настоящих донецких...


Сейчас - конечно же Киев. Здесь у нас целая диаспора донецкая.
Лично мне 37-ми лет жизни в Донецке хват на несколько реинкарнаций вперед

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Сейчас - конечно же Киев. Здесь у нас целая диаспора донецкая.
> Лично мне 37-ми лет жизни в Донецке хват на несколько реинкарнаций вперед


Донецкая диаспора Киева - не донецкие.. Посему не стоит больше об этом..

----------


## Rushny

> Или по определению Лама не может быть русским/украинцем?


Почему же? 
У киевских Дрикунгов, например, есть лама Дава Зангмо (Журавка Тонковыд), которая с благословения Гарчена ринпоче опекает местную сангху. Вот прямо сегодня у нее учения будут по 37-практикам бодхисаттв. А недавно закончился затвор по Ваджрайогини.
Но, как правило, мы видим грустные прецеденты с учителями-нетибетцами.
К сожалению!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим&

> Друзья, все же просветите меня, грешного.
> Я так понял, что собственно учения-то Ламы Пема Дуддула никто тут не слышал.
> Все знают что-то, чего я не знаю?
> Что-то такое, что обличает данного героя как "проходимца"?
> Или по определению Лама не может быть русским/украинцем?
> 
> Бесспорно, есть среди "белых" Лам весьма странные персонажи - типа Геше Майкла Роуча.
> Которые конкретно "чудят" - хотя надо признать, если бы так чудил тибетец - никто и слова бы не сказал))
> Но тут-то в чем проблема?


По-моему, одна из основных претензий к сему персонажу, что он из "померанчевого" Киева, а не из "новороссейского" Донецка, и уж тем более не из Москвы. А как известно,для таких субъектов данный вопрос решается до незамысловатости просто- "Разве может быть что доброе из Назорета?'.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Rushny (07.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (08.07.2015), Денис Евгеньев (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Кто из тех, кого считают тулку, мог сам о себе говорить в подобном тоне?


Как это ни забавно - довольно многие. Скромность в стиле "я простой буддийский монах" и т.п. - далеко не общепринятый паттерн.
Если говорить обо мне лично, то я слышал, как "в подобном тоне" говорили о себе Друбванг Кончог Норбу Ринпоче и Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче.





> Тем не менее, Legba вы правы в такой постановке вопроса. Формально, да. Типа он может быть тем, за кого себя выдает.
> Кстати, а если он и на учениях будет шпарить все без запинки, по учебнику, будем считать, что с ним полностью все в порядке?


Вот это - крайне сложный, и далеко идущий вопрос.
Абсолютное большинство Учителей собственно тем и занимается, что "шпарит по учебнику".
Соответственно - еще одним Ламой, шпарящим по учебнику больше - ну так что тут страшного-то?
Или Вы чего ожидаете-то? Что дадут тапком по голове, и сразу все прояснится?)))
Так этого ни от кого ожидать не стоит, мне кажется))

Господа, обратите внимание на один существенный момент.
Чем более экзотическая парампара (хоть буддийская, хоть индуистская) - тем проще в ней получить вполне легитимный статус 
"ринпоче", "тулку", "махараджа" или еще кого угодно. Я абсолютно уверен, что Сергею Дудко кто-то объяснил,
что он тулку - он не сам это придумал. Можно сомневаться и в авторитете этого "кто-то", безусловно.
Но, в конечном счете, у нас нет критериев кроме одного - как Лама излагает Дхарму.

----------

Dechen Norzang (07.07.2015), Rushny (07.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Rushny

> Донецкая диаспора Киева - не донецкие.. Посему не стоит больше об этом..


Ну, вам из Одессы виднее  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Vega

> Ну, вам из Одессы виднее


Да,   мне виднее. Особенно по тому, как вы отозвались о своём  "родном"  городе.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ладно вам ссориться, украинцы. Вы все тут хорошие добрые буддисты.

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Как это ни забавно - довольно многие. Скромность в стиле "я простой буддийский монах" и т.п. - далеко не общепринятый паттерн.
> Если говорить обо мне лично, то я слышал, как "в подобном тоне" говорили о себе Друбванг Кончог Норбу Ринпоче и Чагдуд Тулку Ринпоче.


Да, я знаю о подобном. Например 16 Кармапа, мог говорить, кем он был, когда и чем занимался в прошлых жизнях. Или упоминать, что прямо сейчас у него есть несколько излучений. Но это все-таки был 16 Кармапа, черт возьми. ) Своими ушами я ничего подобного не слышал ни от кого. 



> Вот это - крайне сложный, и далеко идущий вопрос.
> Абсолютное большинство Учителей собственно тем и занимается, что "шпарит по учебнику".
> Соответственно - еще одним Ламой, шпарящим по учебнику больше - ну так что тут страшного-то?


Можно пугаться, можно нет, но так тантра и исчезнет. Ее ИМХО так и доканают "лекторы" которые будут шпарить по учебнику (аунтентичному сначала, а потом и его исправят), но не будут иметь реализаций. 
Это ведь именно стратегия шарлатанов. Начни говорить с мужчилистами-лунгжонгпинцами: "Ваш лама - "№;%*!!" Потому что ....... А они в ответ: "Ну а по сути того что он говорит претензй то нет? Ну так чего вам надо то?"



> Или Вы чего ожидаете-то? Что дадут тапком по голове, и сразу все прояснится?)))


Ну да, я из Карма Кагью,  как вы догадались? ))) Это как раз у нас кое-кого деревянным ботинком просветлили 
Честно говоря, так только оно и работает у меня, через благословение. А книжки почитать всяко удобнее дома, чем если их слушать да еще и через переводчика.  Присутствие рядом с ламой - это так или иначе диалог. Думаю, многие сталкивались с тем, что проще объяснить телепатией.



> Так этого ни от кого ожидать не стоит, мне кажется))


Так я и не ждал никогда. Я хотел посмотреть на буддистов и пришёл в городской центр. "Тапком получил" во время медитации на 16 Кармапу и на следующий день после нее, во сне. 



> Но, в конечном счете, у нас нет критериев кроме одного - как Лама излагает Дхарму.


А как мы выставим оценки? Артистизм 6.0, обязательные элементы 5.5? У нас нет никаких объективных критериев оценки ламы, которые были бы полезны другому человеку.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Росиник

Всем здравствуйте!
Вижу тут присутствуют старые практикующие буддисты. О чем спор? Неужели прям таки никто не знает Сергея Дудко?  В начале 2000-х он часто бывал на московских ганапуджах в ДО на Курской. По его же словам, он занимался восточным антиквариатом. Часто также был на посвящениях тибетских учителей в Кунсангаре/Кунпенлинге. Видел его также в Крыму на ретрите ННР  в 2004 или в 2005 году. Человек как человек, можно сказать со всеми присущими человеку слабостями.  Через некоторое время стал появляться в нагпинской одежде. А тут глядь - уже оказывается "Ринпоче"! ))

Колхоз - дело добровольное. Ну хочет человек поведать о себе миру, поболтать на духовные темы. Желающие послушать - найдутся. Почему бы и нет. 

Кстати,  интересно, а почему Бек (Дмитрий Айнабеков) ещё не лама? У него не менее богатый духовный и тусовочный опыт.  А может и по более. И множество передач всевозможных линий  стяжал.

Коля Ахмеров недавно вот "возведен на трон" ламы. Но есть упущение - не "Ринпоче" )). Очень хороший заслуженный переводчик.

----------

Olle (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Всем здравствуйте!
> Вижу тут присутствуют старые практикующие буддисты. О чем спор? Неужели прям таки никто не знает Сергея Дудко?  В начале 2000-х он часто бывал на московских ганапуджах в ДО на Курской. По его же словам, он занимался восточным антиквариатом. Часто также был на посвящениях тибетских учителей в Кунсангаре/Кунпенлинге. Видел его также в Крыму на ретрите ННР  в 2004 или в 2005 году. Человек как человек, можно сказать со всеми присущими человеку слабостями.  Через некоторое время стал появляться в нагпинской одежде. А тут глядь - уже оказывается "Ринпоче"! ))
> 
> Колхоз - дело добровольное. Ну хочет человек поведать о себе миру, поболтать на духовные темы. Желающие послушать - найдутся. Почему бы и нет. 
> 
> Кстати,  интересно, а почему Бек (Дмитрий Айнабеков) ещё не лама? У него не менее богатый духовный и тусовочный опыт.  А может и по более. И множество передач всевозможных линий  стяжал.
> 
> Коля Ахмеров недавно вот "возведен на трон" ламы. Но есть упущение - не "Ринпоче" )). Очень хороший заслуженный переводчик.


Такс.)) Сергея Дудко я, конечно же, неоднократно встречал - и не только в ДО.
Лама это, по сути, тот - кому *его* Лама сказал, иди вот, людей учи. И всё. Видимо, Николаю Ахмерову и Сергею Дудко это кто-то сказал, а Беку - нет))
Что касается слова "ринпоче". Оно, на самом деле, ни к чему не обязывает. Считают ученики кого-то драгоценным - и называют "драгоценный". И, опять таки, всё. Возможно, со временем, ученики Николая Ахмерова будут называть его так же, почему нет))

Меня, по прежнему, поражает другое. Лама-тибетец может вести себя, зачастую, вообще неадекватно. Говорить очень странные вещи, спать во время учения, опаздывать на несколько часов и т.п. (собирательная характеристика, не подумайте чего). И ученики будут писать кипятком, считая это особой йогической деятельностью, каждому событию находя изысканную трактовку. Но стоит так попробовать сделать "белому" (да еще, не приведи Ишвара, чуваку, с которым ты вот только что вместе сидел на ритрите) как сразу же "человек как человек, можно сказать со всеми присущими человеку слабостями".

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Можно пугаться, можно нет, но так тантра и исчезнет. Ее ИМХО так и доканают "лекторы" которые будут шпарить по учебнику (аунтентичному сначала, а потом и его исправят), но не будут иметь реализаций. 
> Это ведь именно стратегия шарлатанов. Начни говорить с мужчилистами-лунгжонгпинцами: "Ваш лама - "№;%*!!" Потому что ....... А они в ответ: "Ну а по сути того что он говорит претензй то нет? Ну так чего вам надо то?"


Дык кто ее видел-то, реализацию эту?))
Отследить ее, на современном этапе, никак невозможно - разве что придерживаться варианта "я чувствую".
А с этим вариантом надо быть поаккуратнее - ученики любого "гуру", хоть Асахары, хоть Пилота Бабы, тоже, знаете ли, "чувствуют".
Так что хорошее изложение учебника - максимум, на что можно надеяться.
Да, если возможен диалог - дело другое, но это редкий случай.

Что же касается Мужчиля - так там и проблема в бредовости излагаемого материала, представляющего странный накрош из разных буддийских тем и личных фантазий "гуру". Кабы не было претензий к излагаемому - никто бы их и не гнобил.





> А как мы выставим оценки? Артистизм 6.0, обязательные элементы 5.5? У нас нет никаких объективных критериев оценки ламы, которые были бы полезны другому человеку.


Думаю, все критерии оценки можно найти в Ламриме Гампопы)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Так что хорошее изложение учебника - максимум, на что можно надеяться.


А вот скажите, как Вы думаете, в таком случае какая практическая польза от лектора-по-книжкам, если есть эти самые книжки. В случае когда некоторых книжек на руках нет (а на русс. очень много чего нет) конечно говорящий лектор лучше чем ничего. Если только лунги-ванги передавать т.к. того требует формальная традиция. В этом смысле они ничем не хуже, но и не лучше тибетцев.

С другой стороны, я вот тоже не понимаю такого наезда. Буряты, калмыки вполне уважительно относятся к своим ламам не-тибетцам. А рускоязычным-то когда-то тоже надо начинать. Вот многие Ламу Олега не любят, а чем он плохой - не пойму. Некоторые ярко выраженные черты самовлюбленности? Так это можно простить - думаю они сами по началу офигевали - первые же)))

А с третьей стороны, я понимаю и скептиков. Уж сколько шарлатанов шастает от кашпировского до грабового - будешь и на воду дуть. Эт я просто о мотивах людей осторожничать со "своими"

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Меня, по прежнему, поражает другое. Лама-тибетец может вести себя, зачастую, вообще неадекватно. Говорить очень странные вещи, спать во время учения, опаздывать на несколько часов и т.п. (собирательная характеристика, не подумайте чего). И ученики будут писать кипятком, считая это особой йогической деятельностью, каждому событию находя изысканную трактовку. Но стоит так попробовать сделать "белому" (да еще, не приведи Ишвара, чуваку, с которым ты вот только что вместе сидел на ритрите) как сразу же "человек как человек, можно сказать со всеми присущими человеку слабостями".


Ну геше Майкл Роуч был вполне почитаем своими же белыми до начала его "странностей". Крест там на шее, плоховато сочетающийся с монашескими одеяниями, женщины в ретрите и прочая муть. Опять же, громкие возгласы о прямом познании пустоты имели место быть.... Потом дальше всё круче было. В Дхарамсалу его перестали пускать, так он одновременно с учениями ЕСДЛ давал своему "кружку" учения где-то неподалёку, и народ запарился мотаться от одних учений к другим. Хмм..

Когда читаешь откровения Сергея Дудко, процитированные тут выше, первая мысль -- это: "Мама, спаси меня, роди меня обратно срочно!") Пиар, он, конечно, всегда помогает в бизнесе, но лучше, когда тебя пиарят другие, а не ты сам.

А так -- ничего личного).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Legba

> А вот скажите, как Вы думаете, в таком случае какая практическая польза от лектора-по-книжкам, если есть эти самые книжки. В случае когда некоторых книжек на руках нет (а на русс. очень много чего нет) конечно говорящий лектор лучше чем ничего. Если только лунги-ванги передавать т.к. того требует формальная традиция. В этом смысле они ничем не хуже, но и не лучше тибетцев.


С книжками, правда, откровенно плохо. Особо кто не англочитающий. Кроме того, через "классику" тяжело продираться, а так - дадут упрощенную модель, но можно быть спокойным, это же Лама сказал. Ну и какие-то ритуальные вещи проще показать - торма лепить по книжке фиг научишься))




> С другой стороны, я вот тоже не понимаю такого наезда. Буряты, калмыки вполне уважительно относятся к своим ламам не-тибетцам. А рускоязычным-то когда-то тоже надо начинать. Вот многие Ламу Олега не любят, а чем он плохой - не пойму. Некоторые ярко выраженные черты самовлюбленности? Так это можно простить - думаю они сами по началу офигевали - первые же)))


Подозреваю, что одна из существенных причин наезда - осознание, что у кого-то буддийская карьера сложилась куда успешнее.
Ты, как и двадцать лет назад, сидишь на полу в спортзале и выслушиваешь, что, дескать, вам - новичкам еще бы Ламрим почитать (Нендро поделать, если Нингма). А тут - на тебе, только что рядом сидел вроде - а теперь вишь ты, Лама! Это что же, он, типа, лучше меня?! Не, не может такого быть, шарлатан он.))) Как по мне, я бы всех вообще "старослужащих" в Ламы бы произвел. Сильно оздоровило бы это обстановку, тем более, что знаний многим явно хватит с лихвой.




> А с третьей стороны, я понимаю и скептиков. Уж сколько шарлатанов шастает от кашпировского до грабового - будешь и на воду дуть. Эт я просто о мотивах людей осторожничать со "своими"


Я только *за* осторожность - но равную ко всем "гурам".
А то чудят-то одинаково, только одни - типа махасиддхи, а другие - типа шарлатаны.))

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (08.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Когда читаешь откровения Сергея Дудко, процитированные тут выше, первая мысль -- это: "Мама, спаси меня, роди меня обратно срочно!") Пиар, он, конечно, всегда помогает в бизнесе, но лучше, когда тебя пиарят другие, а не ты сам.
> 
> А так -- ничего личного).


Т.е. ты обозвала человека "проходимцем" на основании того, что его PR кампания построена не так, как ты считаешь нужным?
Неплохо, что сказать.




> В Дхарамсалу его перестали пускать, так он одновременно с учениями ЕСДЛ давал своему "кружку" учения где-то неподалёку, и народ запарился мотаться от одних учений к другим. Хмм..


Я вот про это слышал - только не понял. Есть индийская деревня, в которой живут тибетцы-беженцы. Как туда могут "не пускать" белого человека - чтобы он там не исполнил? Я не видел там никаких кордонов и проверок на въезде, звучит довольно ахинейно.
Я уж не говорю о том, что в твоем изложении выглядит так, будто ЕСДЛ просто устранял конкурента))))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Что касается слова "ринпоче". Оно, на самом деле, ни к чему не обязывает. Считают ученики кого-то драгоценным - и называют "драгоценный".


Это так, но и не совсем полностью. Это слово ещё зачастую подразумевает что этот лама - перероженец, тулку.

Если бы Беку это было нужно - все эти титулы и регалии, рекомендательные письма от лам - то хороший промоушен можно было бы и ему  сделать. Не сомневаюсь в этом. 

А в остальном с вами согласен. 
Мне-то в общем-то всё равно. Мне с Сергем Дудко "детей не крестить". Учителя разные бывают. Каждому своё. Как говорится, "кому и кобыла невеста".  А проходимцев и среди тибетцев хватает.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> С книжками, правда, откровенно плохо. Особо кто не англочитающий. Кроме того, через "классику" тяжело продираться, а так - дадут упрощенную модель, но можно быть спокойным, это же Лама сказал. Ну и какие-то ритуальные вещи проще показать - торма лепить по книжке фиг научишься))


Эт да. Тантриков и ринпочей много, пандит мало. Я бы вот точно сходил бы на семинары к Комаровскому и прочим кто _реально_ соображает в сложных вопросах, а курсы по лепке колобков - увольте)). Но спрос на таких пандит не высокий, факт. Потому мы еще долго будем колобков лепить, а такие как Комаровский - уезжать.

За нативно русскоговорящих я бы за классического ламу принял бы Бема Митруева. Единственный не просто "официальный" ачарья, но и в реальности. Вот кому давно пора быть ламой. И доля экзотичности есть и русский - родной. Почему Тэло Ринпоче его не лоббирует - ума не приложу, если оставаться в рамках наивного мировозрения ))

А Жигжед сидит in partibus infidelium. Ему не до нас.



> Подозреваю, что одна из существенных причин наезда - осознание, что у кого-то буддийская карьера сложилась куда успешнее.
> Ты, как и двадцать лет назад, сидишь на полу в спортзале и выслушиваешь, что, дескать, вам - новичкам еще бы Ламрим почитать (Нендро поделать, если Нингма). А тут - на тебе, только что рядом сидел вроде - а теперь вишь ты, Лама! Это что же, он, типа, лучше меня?! Не, не может такого быть, шарлатан он.))) Как по мне, я бы всех вообще "старослужащих" в Ламы бы произвел. Сильно оздоровило бы это обстановку, тем более, что знаний многим явно хватит с лихвой.


согласен)




> Я только *за* осторожность - но равную ко всем "гурам".
> А то чудят-то одинаково, только одни - типа махасиддхи, а другие - типа шарлатаны.))


экзотические одежды и этносы всегда манят свой заморской таинственностью.

«...Иисус же -  сказал им: не бывает пророк без чести, разве только в отечестве своем и в доме своем» - у них еще тогда были те же проблемы.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (08.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Т.е. ты обозвала человека "проходимцем" на основании того, что его PR кампания построена не так, как ты считаешь нужным?
> Неплохо, что сказать.


Я не сомневаюсь, что у него хватает знаний, чтобы давать учения в Киеве или ещё где.... Но... о таких вещах обычно не говорят. Титул "лама" на самом деле не даётся себе самому, хоть пусть 150 учителей тебя "уполномочат". "Лама" -- тот, у кого есть ученики. И у меня есть печальный пример одного тибетского гуру, который себя рекламировал подобным образом... И люди внимали развесив уши и восторгались. Только всё не совсем правдой оказалось..... Потому я в этом плане скептик. 



> Я вот про это слышал - только не понял. Есть индийская деревня, в которой живут тибетцы-беженцы. Как туда могут "не пускать" белого человека - чтобы он там не исполнил? Я не видел там никаких кордонов и проверок на въезде, звучит довольно ахинейно.
> Я уж не говорю о том, что в твоем изложении выглядит так, будто ЕСДЛ просто устранял конкурента))))


Какая там "конкуренция" может быть, не смеши! Как именно "не пускали", я тоже не знаю, но тибетская администрация в Дхасе умеет "прозрачно намекать". И потом, ранее Майкл Роуч был частью гелугпинской системы, учеником ЕСДЛ и геше Тарчина. Всё было очень кошерно, Сера Дже, если я не ошибаюсь....По законам этой системы ученик не может давать учения одновременно с учениями его гуру. Это неуважение, мягко говоря.... 

Однако он, как и некоторые другие небелые люди, в России, например, нарушали это правило. Это называется "порванная самайя".

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Legba

> экзотические одежды и этносы всегда манят свой заморской таинственностью.
> 
> «...Иисус же -  сказал им: не бывает пророк без чести, разве только в отечестве своем и в доме своем» - у них еще тогда были те же проблемы.


Как было сказано еще в фильме "Маска Фу-Манчу" - "Сыны Востока отличаются чрезвычайным коварством!"

----------

Ондрий (07.07.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Подозреваю, что одна из существенных причин наезда - осознание, что у кого-то буддийская карьера сложилась куда успешнее.
> Ты, как и двадцать лет назад, сидишь на полу в спортзале и выслушиваешь, что, дескать, вам - новичкам еще бы Ламрим почитать (Нендро поделать, если Нингма). А тут - на тебе, только что рядом сидел вроде - а теперь вишь ты, Лама! Это что же, он, типа, лучше меня?! Не, не может такого быть, шарлатан он.))) Как по мне, я бы всех вообще "старослужащих" в Ламы бы произвел. Сильно оздоровило бы это обстановку, тем более, что знаний многим явно хватит с лихвой.


Буддийская карьера" - смешно и печально.  Я грешным делом думал, что это только в РПЦ карьеру строят. А тут наши отечественные буддисты  решили спроецировать свою кальку на буддизм. Рясы, митры, трон, посох )). " А теперь называйте меня Ринпоче, у меня рекомендательное письмо имеется" )).

Всегда настораживали люди, которые лезут в учителя. Конечно, одно дело когда тебя об этом попросят, а другое дело когда сам хочешь быть учителем, гуру.  Второе явно какая-то нездоровая мания.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015), Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Всё было очень кошерно, Сера Дже, если я не ошибаюсь....По законам этой системы ученик не может давать учения одновременно с учениями его гуру. Это неуважение, мягко говоря....


Неуважение, говорите. Был у нас тут один из Сера.... как вам? норм?

----------


## Legba

[QUOTE=Нико;715294]


> Я не сомневаюсь, что у него хватает знаний, чтобы давать учения в Киеве или ещё где.... Но... о таких вещах обычно не говорят. Титул "лама" на самом деле не даётся себе самому, хоть пусть 150 учителей тебя "уполномочат". "Лама" -- тот, у кого есть ученики. И у меня есть печальный пример одного тибетского гуру, который себя рекламировал подобным образом... И люди внимали развесив уши и восторгались. Только всё не совсем правдой оказалось..... Потому я в этом плане скептик.


Ты, мне кажется, вообще не контролируешь, что пишешь)))
"Люди внимали развесив уши и восторгались" - так это и были те самые ученики, которые ""Лама" -- тот, у кого есть ученики."
Это вот совершенно абсурдное заявление. Учеников и у тантрического дзенца Сергея Бугаева хватает, и у Мужчиля.
Что это вообще за критерий? Я себе учеников соберу - Ламой что ли стану?
А насчет должны говорить другие - тоже какая-то ахинея, ты уж прости.
Откуда, черт побери, люди узнают-то биографии своих Учителей, разве не от них самих?
Почитай вон биографию Озера Ринпоче - она, разве, не от его лица? 
Хорошо, когда стану Гуру - все про меня будет излагать пресс-секретарь))))





> Однако он, как и некоторые другие небелые люди, в России, например, нарушали это правило. Это называется "порванная самайя".


Есть такая самайя? Я чего-то не припомню. Или опять фантазируем на тему?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Ондрий (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не уважение, говорите. Был у нас тут один из Сера.... как вам? норм?


Так про него же и говорю).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Потому я в этом плане скептик.


Да ладно, восторженно от одного тибетца к другому метаться, разочаровавшись в предыдущем  - не скептицизм, это другое слово.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (08.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты, мне кажется, вообще не контролируешь, что пишешь)))


А что случилось? Я где-то нецензурно выразилась?))





> Что это вообще за критерий? Я себе учеников соберу - Ламой что ли стану?


Никакого абсурда. Да, придётся тебе в таком случае стать ламой, ибо так тебя будут называть ДРУГИЕ. Думаешь, лама Сопа Ринпоче, например, когда-нибудь называет себя "ламой" или "ринпоче"?)))





> А насчет должны говорить другие - тоже какая-то ахинея, ты уж прости.
> Откуда, черт побери, люди узнают-то биографии своих Учителей, разве не от них самих?
> Почитай вон биографию Озера Ринпоче - она, разве, не от его лица?


Озер Ринпоче -- другая история. Его канонически признали тулку ещё в раннем детстве. Кстати, он очень, очень, очень скромный человек. 

И мы его специально попросили рассказать о себе, когда он впервые приехал в Москву в 2011 году. А то бы про него вообще ничего никто не знал. И он рассказал очень мало на самом деле. 






> Есть такая самайя? Я чего-то не припомню. Или опять фантазируем на тему?


Есть. Любое проявление гордыни или стремление возвыситься над своим гуру, мешая людям посещать его учения и устраивая так, чтобы они ходили вместо этого на твои -- это страшное, ужасное падение, непосредственная причина перерождения в ваджрном аду!!! (если ты не знал))).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> За нативно русскоговорящих я бы за классического ламу принял бы Бема Митруева. Единственный не просто "официальный" ачарья, но и в реальности. Вот кому давно пора быть ламой.


И очень открытый искренний человек! Но обычно, таким людям, чуждо стремление к признанию, почитанию и поклонению.
Для меня он и есть показатель настоящего  учителя,  который многое может объяснить, рассказать, и при том без всяких выкрутасов или брюзжания.  А то что у него может не оказаться рекомендательных писем, не быть титула - мне это не важно.

----------

Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Буддийская карьера" - смешно и печально.  Я грешным делом думал, что это только в РПЦ карьеру строят. А тут наши отечественные буддисты  решили спроецировать свою кальку на буддизм. Рясы, митры, трон, посох )). " А теперь называйте меня Ринпоче, у меня рекомендательное письмо имеется" )).


Да ладно Вам, право слово. 
Если человек достаточно времени посвятил, и продолжает посвящать, практике Дхармы - чем он еще может заниматься?
У нас не Индия, подаянием не пропитаешься. Сделать карьеру Учителя - совершенно нормальный ход.
Какая альтернатива-то? Бомжевать? Работать в офисе? Это еще хуже, чем "рясы, митры, трон, посох".)))

----------

Ometoff (20.04.2016), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да ладно, восторженно от одного тибетца к другому метаться, разочаровавшись в предыдущем  - не скептицизм, это другое слово.


А кто вам сказал про "восторженность"? Мой пресс-секретарь?)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Вы, Нико, кмк, профукали карьеру лет эдак 8-10 назад. Я на полном серьезе. Занялись бы продвижением вангов по мат.тантрам. Я б мож даже пришел разок-другой ))
Хотя не все и сейчас потеряно. Вложите эту светлую мысль в голову вашего текущего ринпоче, может что и выйдет. А можно даже и подписи к петиции собрать. А то разъезжают всякие высокопоставленные аристократки тибетянки, а русскоговорящей йогини-учительшы - нету у нас.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015), Эделизи (16.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Какая альтернатива-то? Бомжевать? Работать в офисе? Это еще хуже, чем "рясы, митры, трон, посох".)))


вы забыли про "лекрей-массажистов" перехожих. Самый массовый вид духовного спорта.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Rushny

> Как по мне, я бы всех вообще "старослужащих" в Ламы бы произвел.


А вот давайте свои звания введем? 


"Заслуженный буддист РФ" 

"Видьядхара эннного разряда" 

"Вошедший в поток эн...надцатого уровня"


Предлагайте еще - классно звучит!

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Пема Ванчук (13.02.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Есть. Любое проявление гордыни или стремление возвыситься над своим гуру, мешая людям посещать его учения и устраивая так, чтобы они ходили вместо этого на твои -- это страшное, ужасное падение, непосредственная причина перерождения в ваджрном аду!!! (если ты не знал))).


Поразительно... Видимо, имеется ввиду "Неуважительно относиться к ваджрному наставнику". Имеется ввиду, очевидно, к своему.
Не факт, что Майкл Роуч считает ЕСДЛ - своим Гуру. Или считать ЕСДЛ своим Гуру  - святая обязанность каждого гелукпинца?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Росиник

> вы забыли про "лекрей-массажистов" перехожих.


Помогать людям, думаю,  гораздо нужнее и даже приятнее. Чем когда ты сам сидишь на возвышении в "малиновых штанах", и смотришь как  народ в зале совершает пред тобой  простирания и провозглашает "ку", и живешь, как паразит, на пожертвования экзальтированных особ, или когда собираешь аудиторию,  чтобы пересказывать чужие слова и берешь за такую "работёнку"  деньги.

----------

Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы, Нико, кмк, профукали карьеру лет эдак 8-10 назад. Я на полном серьезе. Занялись бы продвижением вангов по мат.тантрам. Я б мож даже пришел разок-другой ))
> Хотя не все и сейчас потеряно. Вложите эту светлую мысль в голову вашего текущего ринпоче, может что и выйдет. А можно даже и подписи к петиции собрать. А то разъезжают всякие высокопоставленные аристократки тибетянки, а русскоговорящей йогини-учительшы - нету у нас.


 :EEK!: 

Нет, я не канаю, у нас слишком консервативная страна). Хотя в древней Индии, возможно, пользовалась бы афторитетом у капаликов)))).

У меня надежды на трёх, кажись, наших текущих монахинь: Ирину Сафроновну, Лену и Таню-калмычку..... Вот они правильные!)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Legba

> Нет, я не канаю, у нас слишком консервативная страна).


Да брось! Широкая дорога проторена Марией Дэви Христос, теперь все пройдет, как по маслу.)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, я не канаю, у нас слишком консервативная страна). Хотя в древней Индии, возможно, пользовалась бы афторитетом у капаликов)))).


Вы на себя наговариваете. Был хороший шанс у ЕС БГ это сделать после ваших пертурбаций. Пашпорт бы Ринпоче Вам справил бы правильный и с PRом бы помог, пока жив был. Принял же один из его учеников *суровый обет послушания* в одном горном евродацане. Беспощадный хруст французской булки очень далек и нам уже не слышен, а вот Вас - вполне. И говорить на публику можете качественно и память прекрасная, языки опять-таки знаете. Вам просто нужен нормальный в доску свой и грамотный импресарио. Отсидели бы уже давным давно за эти годы формальный ритрит по ВЙ той же. Все больше пользы чем на БФе отвисать))). 

Голосую за Махамайю!

----------

Olle (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим& (07.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вы на себя наговариваете. Был хороший шанс у ЕС БГ это сделать после ваших пертурбаций. Пашпорт бы Ринпоче Вам справил бы правильный и с PRом бы помог, пока жив был. Принял же один из его учеников *суровый обет послушания* в одном горном евродацане. Беспощадный хруст французской булки очень далек и нам уже не слышен, а вот Вас - вполне. И говорить на публику можете качественно и память прекрасная, языки опять-таки знаете. Вам просто нужен нормальный в доску свой и грамотный импресарио. Отсидели бы уже давным давно за эти годы формальный ритрит по ВЙ той же. Все больше пользы чем на БФе отвисать))). 
> 
> Голосую за Махамайю!
> 
> Тогден-ма Махамайя! Звучит клево!


Это у вас с Легбой очередной, новый, качественный виток стёба???? И всё потому, что я посмела кого-то назвать "шарлатаном"? :Wink:  

Нет уж, я лучше буду вас за ламу почитать, это безопасно же, и самай не требуется даже). Опять же, хоть знаний наберусь, наконец....)

Что касаемо БГ Ринпоче, он *никогда* и *никого* из своих учеников не уполномочивал учить. За исключением Озера Ринпоче, который и стал его преемником. И рекомендательных писем никому не давал даже ни разу, и печать не ставил свою...

Странно, да? Ведь чоду многие обучены....)

А "евродацан" не был его идеей тоже, это уже, извините, своеволие).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

> Это у вас с Легбой очередной, новый, качественный виток стёба???? И всё потому, что я посмела кого-то назвать "шарлатаном"?


нет



> А "евродацан" не был его идеей тоже, это уже, извините, своеволие).


Вы не правы, построили его другие, да, но туда приезжали многие высокие ламы и кхенпо там не само-назначенец. Все там с легитимностью ок. Тамошний кхенпо многим не нравится из тех же соображений - "да мы с ним одну баланду в иволге ели, а он уже кхенпо!"

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Поразительно... Видимо, имеется ввиду "Неуважительно относиться к ваджрному наставнику". Имеется ввиду, очевидно, к своему.
> Не факт, что Майкл Роуч считает ЕСДЛ - своим Гуру. Или считать ЕСДЛ своим Гуру  - святая обязанность каждого гелукпинца?


Да что там говорить... *Все* гелугпинцы без исключения связаны с ЕСДЛ отношениями гуру-ученик. Ибо все они получали от него обеты и ванги, после чего уже -- гуру, как не крути).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> нет


 :Confused: 




> Вы не правы, построили его другие, да, но туда приезжали многие высокие ламы и кхенпо там не само-назначенец. Все там с легитимностью ок. Тамошний кхенпо многим не нравится из тех же соображений - "да мы с ним одну баланду в иволге ели, а он уже кхенпо!"


Я примерно знаю, как оно всё там строилось и почему, и БГ Ринпоче не имел к этому отношения. Там всё изначально затевалось как филиал Гомана. А насчёт кхенпо -- он не самоназначенец, конечно, но БГ его не назначал. И он уже давно в РФ стал официальным ламой, его иначе как лама никто почти не называет. Полный респект и уважуха к нему!!! Вот.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это так, но и не совсем полностью. Это слово ещё зачастую подразумевает что этот лама - перероженец, тулку.


Чисто умозрительно, а почему обычный русский человек, смотавшийся в Непал и посвятивший свою жизнь изучению Дхармы, не может быть перерождением какого-нибудь из многочисленных тибетских учителей, а к примеру, какой-то тибетец по происхождению, ставший клипмейкером, может.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.07.2015), Пема Ванчук (13.02.2016), Чагна Дордже (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это, кстати, от использования зависит. Для многих тибетцев «лама» автоматически означает «тулку».
> 
> Но чисто умозрительно, а почему обычный русский человек, смотавшийся в Непал и посвятивший свою жизнь изучению Дхармы, не может быть перерождением какого-нибудь из многочисленных тибетских учителей, а к примеру, какой-нибудь тибетец по происхождению, ставший клипмейкером, может.


Оно может, конечно, вот меня недавно тоже признали перерождением, правда, приватно, и я стыдливо об этом умалчиваю... А могла бы объявить на всю страну ж!!!!

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Кузьмич (07.07.2015), Ондрий (07.07.2015), Паня (07.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Ну вот я же говорил!!!

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот я же говорил!!!


И что? Как вы сами справедливо написали тут, 8-10 лет назад это было бы ещё актуально.... Тогда и трава была зеленее, и небо голубее, и вера нерушимее, и даже желание учить наблюдалось....)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Legba

> И что? Как вы сами справедливо написали тут, 8-10 лет назад это было бы ещё актуально.... Тогда и трава была зеленее, и небо голубее, и вера нерушимее, и даже желание учить наблюдалось....)


Вот! А теперь можешь учить по олдскулу, через "нехочу". И постоянно говорить - эх, мне бы в ритрит... Короче - пора. Засиделась ты в лоцавах)))

----------

Olle (07.07.2015), Нико (07.07.2015), Ондрий (07.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> И что? Как вы сами справедливо написали тут, 8-10 лет назад это было бы ещё актуально.... Тогда и трава была зеленее, и небо голубее, и вера нерушимее, и даже желание учить наблюдалось....)


 я имел ввиду удачное время при авторитете ЕС БГ. Есть и другие ринпоче. Дерзайте, а не отлынивайте! )

----------

Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот! А теперь можешь учить по олдскулу, через "нехочу". И постоянно говорить - эх, мне бы в ритрит... Короче - пора. Засиделась ты в лоцавах)))


Так меня же признали перерождением _девочки_, а не одного из ближайших учеников Падмасамбхавы. Для мачисткого тибетского буддизма это не подходит!)

И потом, напомню слова героя этого треда из его развенчания иллюзий о буддизме открытого письма другу:




> «Тулку бывают трех видов: а) дети богатых и знатных спонсоров; б) сыновья больших лам; и в) настоящие!»
> Лама Пема Дудул к первым двум категориям точно не относится!


А вот мне не повезло, я хоть и перерождение, но, кажись, отношусь к категории б)  :Frown:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А вот мне не повезло, я хоть и перерождение, но, кажись, отношусь к категории б)


Не, мне кажется там не про перерождения детей лам, а про то, что детей лам часто признают перерождениями (даже если они потом становятся клипмейкерами).

Так что всё нормально, Нико, дерзайте  :Smilie:

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Pema Sonam (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, чем скромнее тулку, тем больше доверия. Если бы сказали "ты Еше Цогьял" нашлись бы скептики.

Видите, идея годная, народ поддерживает и Вы правильно отказываетесь - все по плану. Надо начинать. Сухриллекху потом напишете. Не в ней счастье.

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015), Паня (07.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Вы, Нико, кмк, профукали карьеру лет эдак 8-10 назад. Я на полном серьезе. Занялись бы продвижением вангов по мат.тантрам. Я б мож даже пришел разок-другой ))
> Хотя не все и сейчас потеряно. Вложите эту светлую мысль в голову вашего текущего ринпоче, может что и выйдет. А можно даже и подписи к петиции собрать. А то разъезжают всякие высокопоставленные аристократки тибетянки, а русскоговорящей йогини-учительшы - нету у нас.


Вот об этом я говорил в самом еще начале темы, только со стажем Нико ошибся.

----------

Нико (07.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, чем скромнее тулку, тем больше доверия. Если бы сказали "ты Еше Цогьял" нашлись бы скептики.
> 
> Видите, идея годная, народ поддерживает и Вы правильно отказываетесь - все по плану. Надо начинать. Сухриллекху потом напишете. Не в ней счастье.


Лана, уговорили, хотя помните, что я долго отбивалась и не хотела развенчивать иллюзии о буддизме ничьи!!! 
С какого города начать? Тула подойдёт?

----------

Legba (07.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Паня (07.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Лана, уговорили, хотя помните, что я долго отбивалась и не хотела развенчивать иллюзии о буддизме ничьи!!! 
> С какого города начать? Тула подойдёт?


А чего не Москва-то? Народу всяко больше соберется.
Как минимум, я приду))) А то у меня еще остались недоразвенчанные иллюзии, надоть разобраться.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (07.07.2015), Ондрий (07.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

А чего, я помню этого человека с незапамятных времен на разных буддийских сейшенах и учениях. Ну человек, как человек. А потом где-то видела его в такой накидке белой и было видно, что ему хочется что-то сказать, в плане, учить может, такой важный стал))

Мне вообще, как человек называется, главное то, чтобы его ученики потом не страдали, если вследствие его учений у них будут проблемы и пр. Учит базовым основам, нравственному поведению и пр. - молодец. Если будет брать на себя слишком много, посвящения или учения какие-нибудь тантрические давать и пр. - наверное, не оч. гуд для него самого и для людей, которые будут ему доверять. С другой стороны - это все карма. Поэтому - олл гуд))

Я бы тоже поддержала назначения Бека в Ламы )) А че, уже и так Лама практически. При этом, скромный и не очень суровый))

А вообще, забавный намтар, особенно мне понравилось про "орган для медитации")) Откуда он достал подушки и поместил их на голову во время землетряса)) Молодец))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.07.2015)

----------


## Vega

> А чего, я помню этого человека с незапамятных времен на разных буддийских сейшенах и учениях. Ну человек, как человек. А потом где-то видела его в такой накидке белой и было видно, что ему хочется что-то сказать, в плане, учить может, такой важный стал))
> 
> Мне вообще, как человек называется, главное то, чтобы его ученики потом не страдали, если вследствие его учений у них будут проблемы и пр. Учит базовым основам, нравственному поведению и пр. - молодец. Если будет брать на себя слишком много, посвящения или учения какие-нибудь тантрические давать и пр. - наверное, не оч. гуд для него самого и для людей, которые будут ему доверять. С другой стороны - это все карма. Поэтому - олл гуд))
> 
> Я бы тоже поддержала назначения Бека в Ламы )) А че, уже и так Лама практически. При этом, скромный и не очень суровый))
> 
> А вообще, забавный намтар, особенно мне понравилось про "орган для медитации")) Откуда он достал подушки и поместил их на голову во время землетряса)) Молодец))


 И про сопящую дакии тоже..
В общем, этот дяденька - классика жанра... Циркового...

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А чего, я помню этого человека с незапамятных времен на разных буддийских сейшенах и учениях. Ну человек, как человек. А потом где-то видела его в такой накидке белой и было видно, что ему хочется что-то сказать, в плане, учить может, такой важный стал))
> 
> Мне вообще, как человек называется, главное то, чтобы его ученики потом не страдали, если вследствие его учений у них будут проблемы и пр. Учит базовым основам, нравственному поведению и пр. - молодец. Если будет брать на себя слишком много, посвящения или учения какие-нибудь тантрические давать и пр. - наверное, не оч. гуд для него самого и для людей, которые будут ему доверять. С другой стороны - это все карма. Поэтому - олл гуд))
> 
> Я бы тоже поддержала назначения Бека в Ламы )) А че, уже и так Лама практически. При этом, скромный и не очень суровый))
> 
> А вообще, забавный намтар, особенно мне понравилось про "орган для медитации")) Откуда он достал подушки и поместил их на голову во время землетряса)) Молодец))


Да ладна он. У меня МУЖ мой раньше человеком был нормальным, в джинсах, а теперь вдруг в БЕЛОМ ЗЕНЕ. Я всё планирую его немного побить, но для этого надо туда поехать). Хорошо хоть пока не развенчивает иллюзии......) (кроме моих))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ho Shim

> А чего, я помню этого человека с незапамятных времен на разных буддийских сейшенах и учениях. Ну человек, как человек. А потом где-то видела его в такой накидке белой и было видно, что ему хочется что-то сказать, в плане, учить может, такой важный стал))
> 
> Мне вообще, как человек называется, главное то, чтобы его ученики потом не страдали, если вследствие его учений у них будут проблемы и пр. Учит базовым основам, нравственному поведению и пр. - молодец. Если будет брать на себя слишком много, посвящения или учения какие-нибудь тантрические давать и пр. - наверное, не оч. гуд для него самого и для людей, которые будут ему доверять. С другой стороны - это все карма. Поэтому - олл гуд))
> 
> Я бы тоже поддержала назначения Бека в Ламы )) А че, уже и так Лама практически. При этом, скромный и не очень суровый))
> 
> А вообще, забавный намтар, особенно мне понравилось про "орган для медитации")) Откуда он достал подушки и поместил их на голову во время землетряса)) Молодец))


Меня "порадовало" его небольшое отступление про _передачу светильника_ в дзэн. Вообще, выглядит это как, _слышал звон, да не знаю где он_. То есть, _передача светильника_, это всегда было поэтической метафорой. И никогда никто светильников резных, антикварных не передавал) Но, в принципе, уже привык (раньше бесило), что многие учителя и лекторы, когда что-то говорят про малознакомые им дела просто сыпят в молоко, при этом в своей теме будучи неплохими. Надеюсь, на своем поле он в поряде. Обнаружил, что в FB у нас много общих друзей, вменяемых практикующих помногу лет, из разных традиций.

----------

Алик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да ладна он. У меня МУЖ мой раньше человеком был нормальным, в джинсах, а теперь вдруг в БЕЛОМ ЗЕНЕ. Я всё планирую его немного побить, но для этого надо туда поехать). Хорошо хоть пока не развенчивает иллюзии......) (кроме моих))


Не, ну это точно зависть. 1) Тибетец 2) Затвор трёхлетний отсидел. Какие тут вообще претензии могут быть?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не, ну это точно зависть. 1) Тибетец 2) Затвор трёхлетний отсидел. Какие тут вообще претензии могут быть?


У меня к нему? В этом плане -- никаких. Он же входит в линию преемственности нагпа Другпа Кагью. Вполне себе ламой может работать, аж уже приглашали сюда его). 

Да он, собственно, никем больше и не умеет работать, проверено).

Это я для сравнения).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> У меня к нему? В этом плане -- никаких. Он же входит в линию преемственности нагпа Другпа Кагью. Вполне себе ламой может работать, аж уже приглашали сюда его). 
> 
> Да он, собственно, никем больше и не умеет работать, проверено).
> 
> Это я для сравнения).


Так и привозите его! Тем более, переводчик есть  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Так и привозите его! Тем более, переводчик есть


Я вот и боюсь, что рано или поздно это случится.... :Facepalm:  Развенчание иллюзий по нашему, по-тибетски))))).

----------


## Дубинин

> Я вот и боюсь, что рано или поздно это случится.... Развенчание иллюзий по нашему, по-тибетски))))).


Не смей, пусть опять в ретрит чешет, здесь "хорошим человеком и экзотом"- долго не протянет- сопьётся и для оправдания будет глаза закатывать и дамарой с похмелья стучать..Каждый где родился -там и пригодился..

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Нико (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Не смей, пусть опять в ретрит чешет, здесь "хорошим человеком и экзотом"- долго не протянет- сопьётся и для оправдания будет глаза закатывать и дамарой с похмелья стучать..Каждый где родился -там и пригодился..


Это вы ревнуете, наверное...) Конкурентов с дамарами боитеся))))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Это вы ревнуете, наверное...) Конкурентов с дамарами боитеся))))


Не- мы разных курей топчем. Чиста- опыт..

----------


## Нико

> Не- мы разных курей топчем. Чиста- опыт..


Ну тогда а чё? Полное соблюдение обетов не то что упасаки, а даже брахмачарьи.....) Вег, опять же.... Всё как надо! Людям пример!!!)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну тогда а чё? Полное соблюдение обетов не то что упасаки, а даже брахмачарьи.....) Вег, опять же.... Всё как надо! Людям пример!!!)


Так это- чего, пусть пару угрюмых зим здесь перекантуется, в спальном квартале, выучит волшебные слова от соседей : "куда прёшь- чурка кришнаитская", а там и видно будет- сколько благодати останется))

----------

Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.07.2015), Паня (10.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Нико, не, ну а че, муж - Лама, что такого? Пусть себе учит Дхарме, если может. Только вот как жить, в смысле, на что..)) Ежели только не пойдет работать в свободное от учений время. А это вряд ли. Поэтому, сложно все это. 

А этот Сергей Ринпоче, видимо, просто воспринимает все буквально.. Сын родной многих Лам. Видимо, ему так легче и проще жить. Почему нет. Кто-то же на его лекции ходит. Вообще, карма - такая причудливая штука..

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

Прочитал его письмо- Беку, прикольно.. (моё мнение- заигрался безнадёжно..)

----------

Алик (10.07.2015), Аньезка (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Прочитал его письмо- Беку, прикольно.. (моё мнение- заигрался безнадёжно..)


Я о том же, собственно, как Аньезка и ещё другие нормальные "камрады". "Не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять!" (с). А то даже Ваджра Гуру не спасёт ж(.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Маша_ла

Так нормальные камрады и не ходят, наверное.. А вообще, забавно)) Ну, а че.. Хотя, даже многие известные западные Ламы не присваивали себе титул Ринпоче..
Но вообще, забавно, конечно, такое наблюдать. Рано или поздно это должно было быть. Мы, разве, лучше его? Бедняга, конечно, но мы не лучше. Каждый думает, наверное, что его понимание и заслуги немного больше, чем у других.. Как-то так.. А кто-то еще действует на этом "понимании")) И получаются ринпочи.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Да ладно, что вы - нормальная (для европейского падмасамбхависта) телега абсолютно. Без патетики нет эстетики. 
Если человек не разочарован каким бы ни было учением, а напротив - вдохновлен (при этом - не корыстью вдохновлен) до такой степени, чтобы решил учить других - то это же лучше, чем ерничанье по поводу других осмелившихся. При наличествующих других полезных качествах и нюансах в виде наличествующей линии передачи и знания - лучше недостаток скромности, чем недостаток веры.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> лучше недостаток скромности, чем недостаток веры.


По мне лучше второе.... Но я не разбираюсь в современных пиарах, в желании у людей иметь джипы, хаты и пр. за счет верующих. Увольте меня от такого безобразия(.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> в желании у людей иметь джипы, хаты и пр. за счет верующих. Увольте меня от такого безобразия(.


Эта сентенция -- она к чему? А то я что-то не очень понимаю. Вы намекаете, что все "русскоязычные ламы", включая Дудко (о ком топик) и Позднякова, желают иметь джипы, хаты и прочее за счёт верующих? Если намекаете - то вероятно, вы в этом убеждены? Тогда другой коленкор - можно не намекать, а чётко сказать - все, кто нескромно закутался в зен и проповедует - делают это из желания иметь джипы и хаты.

если не уверены - то зачем намекать? 
если не намекаете - то наверное, не стоит плодить голословный оффтопик?  :Wink:

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2015), Максим& (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Эта сентенция -- она к чему? А то я что-то не очень понимаю. Вы намекаете, что все "русскоязычные ламы", включая Дудко (о ком топик) и Позднякова, желают иметь джипы, хаты и прочее за счёт верующих? Если намекаете - то вероятно, вы в этом убеждены? Тогда другой коленкор - можно не намекать, а чётко сказать - все, кто нескромно закутался в зен и проповедует - делают это из желания иметь джипы и хаты.
> 
> если не уверены - то зачем намекать? 
> если не намекаете - то наверное, не стоит плодить голословный оффтопик?


О, как всё запущено-то.... Конечно, у 99-ти процентов "лам" наших доморощенных - такие мысли есть. От восьми дхармишек мирских не избавились они.... И это не голословно, я не вчера на этот свет родилась.... Если говорить о наших ламах, Дандарона тут поддержу. А больше пока никого.(

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> И это не голословно, я не вчера на этот свет родилась....


В смысле, вы как Бхагаван наш, читаете помыслы людей или ещё что? Вот прямо про джипы и хаты? 




> Если говорить о наших ламах, Дандарона тут поддержу.


Это в смысле поддерживаете тезис "буддизм - на Запад!" и одобряете всячески появление буддийских учителей из рядов европейцев -- или что-то иное имеется в виду, типа присесть за веру в лагеря? Или Дандарон успел сквозь время высказаться насчёт Дудко и Позднякова?

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Если хотите правду, *читаю* эти мысли, как Бхагаван наш. Надоело уже читать их, чессслово.)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Если хотите правду, *читаю* эти мысли, как Бхагаван наш. Надоело уже читать их, чессслово.)


А вы какие-нибудь другие мысли читайте, хорошие. Капля за каплей - так, глядишь, благими помыслами и наполнитесь.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А вы какие-нибудь другие мысли читайте, хорошие. Капля за каплей - так, глядишь, благими помыслами и наполнитесь.


Не, если вы ламу Дудула защищаете, так я ж не против. ) Пусть будет развенчателей иллюзий, хороших и разных).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не, если вы ламу Дудула защищаете, так я ж не против. ) Пусть будет развенчателей иллюзий, хороших и разных).


Нет, я тут просто на форуме пустословлю, прикрываясь правдоборством и испытывая некий род нетерпимости по отношению к ерничанью формата "нет ламы в своём Отечестве". На шарлатана Дудко вроде как не похож, как и Поздняков, а вы всё время какие-то экивоки, намекающие на это, себе позволяете. Это огорчает. То есть может у вас поводов много на этот  счёт - сложно наверное найти в тусовочке русскоязычных буддистов кого-то, на кого ни у кого зуба нет, но лучше либо сорадоваться, либо конкретные претензии высказывать. 

Есть к Дудко конкретные претензии как к лектору?

Ну и сорян за моралитэ.  :Wink:

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Максим& (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, я тут просто на форуме пустословлю, прикрываясь правдоборством и испытывая некий род нетерпимости по отношению к ерничанью формата "нет ламы в своём Отечестве". На шарлатана Дудко вроде как не похож, как и Поздняков, а вы всё время какие-то экивоки, намекающие на это, себе позволяете. Это огорчает. То есть может у вас поводов много на этот  счёт - сложно наверное найти в тусовочке русскоязычных буддистов кого-то, на кого ни у кого зуба нет, но лучше либо сорадоваться, либо конкретные претензии высказывать. 
> 
> Есть к Дудко конкретные претензии как к лектору?
> 
> Ну и сорян за моралитэ.


"Я милого узнаю по походке", если вам это о чём-то говорит)))). 

"Письмо другу" лично мне дало обо всём знать..... И не только мне. А пророки в своём отечестве есть, но их мало, и они не особо признаны.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Я милого узнаю по походке", если вам это о чём-то говорит)))). 
> 
> "Письмо другу" лично мне дало обо всём знать..... И не только мне. А пророки в своём отечестве есть, но их мало, и они не особо признаны.


Воистину вы, Майя, умеете создавать иллюзии -- спросишь конкретно, а вы -- экивок или многозначительный намёк, уводящий не в те степи. Nomen est omen.  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Воистину вы, Майя, умеете создавать иллюзии -- спросишь конкретно, а вы -- экивок или многозначительный намёк, уводящий не в те степи. Nomen est omen.


У ней манера такая, я так понимаю (и согласен), что под некими благами, за которыми охотится лама, и названными иронично (джипы и пр.. с отсылом к некому геше), в этом письме, довольно ясно видны мотивы ламства- безудержное честолюбие, и плюс некие псевдо-разоблачения "циничных тибетцев", и тут- же беззастенчивое пользование всеми их примочками для завлекания паствы (рассказки о ученичестве, прошлых жизнях, своей "такой простой" необычности))

----------

Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Нико (10.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> У ней манера такая, я так понимаю (и согласен), что под некими благами, за которыми охотится лама, и названными иронично (джипы и пр.. с отсылом к некому геше), в этом письме, довольно ясно видны мотивы ламства- безудержное честолюбие, и плюс некие псевдо-разоблачения "циничных тибетцев", и тут- же беззастенчивое пользование всеми их примочками для завлекания паствы (рассказки о ученичестве, прошлых жизнях, своей "такой простой" необычности))


Ну почему же "псевдо" разоблачения? Разве можно, например, разоблачение некоего известного многим геше, например, отнести к псевдо-разоблачению?) Нормальные такие разоблачения, правда - с такими же экивоками, как Нико обычно использует.

Я вот своим нечистым взором во всей телеге вижу экзальтированность и конечно это можно трактовать как честолюбие и две из восьми мирских дхарм, это нехорошо, но это  значительно отличается от корыстолюбия. Стяжание репутации может проходить как раз с бессеребреничеством и вполне себе сильной верой. Это несколько другой случай - не джипы и не хаты, хотя не исключает и такого в комплекте. Ну не львиный рык, да. Но и не совсем то, на что намекает Майя.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

То-то, кОрысть она не обязательно- материальная. (ну в принципе да, навет на честного святого человека)) Ну что поделаешь- грязное видение.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ондрий

Вот поэтому и нужны сиддхотесты. Т.к. те же предъявы от Нико можно кинуть и почти любому тибецкому ламе.  А там пусть хоть на ушах ходят если есть основания из явных достижений.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вот поэтому и нужны сиддхотесты. Т.к. те же предъявы от Нико можно кинуть и почти любому тибецкому ламе.  А там пусть хоть на ушах ходят если есть основания из явных достижений.


Я думаю, что сиддхотесты -- это печально, хватило бы и самадхитестов. Хотя бы в формате тапасичного сидения в концентрации, либо продвинутей - при помощи портативных ЭЭГ-измерителей (вот как раз балуюсь таким). 
Впрочем, это тестирование реализации практики, теорию же как лектор может излагать кто угодно с нормальной эрудицией и харизмой, так что предьявы к отечественным учителям как к лекторам - они какие-то очень неправильные. Дают хорошую лекцию на родном языке, не противоречащую сути учения? так это же замечательно.

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Про лекторов базара нет.

----------


## Нико

> Вот поэтому и нужны сиддхотесты. Т.к. те же предъявы от Нико можно кинуть и почти любому тибецкому ламе.  А там пусть хоть на ушах ходят если есть основания из явных достижений.


"Сиддхотесты", говорите???? Их есть у меня, но, к сожалению, к ним не относятся полёты в небесах. Как минимум "у ламы должно быть больше знаний, чем у ученика, а также должно иметься сострадание". Даже эти два критерия нынешние ламы не могут осуществить на деле..... Их мотивы видны и прозрачны. Сорри уж.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

На колу мочало  :Facepalm:

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Ондрий (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Ой, Нико, больше знаний - это нифига не сиддхи, я с этой т.з. аще махасиддха, если поглядеть на некоторых отдельных лам.))) да, не скромно, а фигли тут)) мне можно, я ж не пру в ламЫ. Вантус вот так и совсем видьядхара у престола Шивы! )))

----------

Максим& (10.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ой, Нико, больше знаний - это нифига не сиддхи, я с этой т.з. аще махасиддха, если поглядеть на некоторых лам.))) да, не скромно, а фигли тут)) мне можно, я ж не пру в ламЫ. Вантус вот так и совсем видьядхара у престола Шивы! )))


Но вот с состраданием у наших всё НИОЧЕНЬ. Если только с гневным.

----------

Rushny (11.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> "Сиддхотесты", говорите???? Их есть у меня, но, к сожалению, к ним не относятся полёты в небесах. Как минимум "у ламы должно быть больше знаний, чем у ученика, а также должно иметься сострадание". Даже эти два критерия нынешние ламы не могут осуществить на деле..... Их мотивы видны и прозрачны. Сорри уж.


Это критерий для общемахаянского учителя (не для тантрика) (мочало((

----------


## Нико

> Ой, Нико, больше знаний - это нифига не сиддхи, я с этой т.з. аще махасиддха, если поглядеть на некоторых отдельных лам.))) да, не скромно, а фигли тут)) мне можно, я ж не пру в ламЫ. Вантус вот так и совсем видьядхара у престола Шивы! )))


Ну Вы-то ваще Ваджра Гуру, как я посмотрю. Скромный такой).

----------

Ондрий (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Но вот с состраданием у наших всё НИОЧЕНЬ. Если только с гневным.


Так и говорю поэтому. Смотрите на сострадание, оно же бодхичитта, это главное!)

----------


## Нико

> Это критерий для общемахаянского учителя (не для тантрика) (мочало((


Ну там тантрические критерии особо не перевешивают... Умение лепить колобки....

----------


## Ондрий

> Но вот с состраданием у наших всё НИОЧЕНЬ. Если только с гневным.


как бы Вам сказать.. про сострадание-то.. особенно у тибетцев.

----------

Нико (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> как бы Вам сказать.. про сострадание-то.. особенно у тибетцев.


Да так и сказать, "всеж мы люди, всеж человеки". У ненаших тоже с состраданием не очень, если проецируемого почитателями сострадания не считать. Но ведь бывает!
Вантус умный и сведущий, но не без неврозов. Впрочем, кто тут без неврозов - в буддизмы вообще мало кто без неврозов из западных практиков идёт, особенно в тибетский-то.

Нико! Проявите сострадание к соотечественникам! Сдерживайте себя!  :Wink:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (10.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Впрочем, кто тут без неврозов - в буддизмы вообще мало кто без неврозов из западных практиков идёт, особенно в тибетский-то.


ну я без неврозов))) на трон можно? )) /хочу свою парампару и прихожанок с подношениями!/

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> ну я без неврозов))) на трон можно? )) /хочу свою парампару и прихожанок с подношениями!/


Дак вперёд! Только выж наверное уже chos dred, или как там по классификации тибетской) Секту же свою замутить с троном и прихожанками никто не возбраняет, оно даже хорошо может получиться!
Ну или хотя бы лекции, лекции!

----------


## Нико

> ну я без неврозов))) на трон можно? )) /хочу свою парампару и прихожанок с подношениями!/


Можно на трон Вам как раз!  Во времена Ламы Дудула разрешаю! )

----------


## Ондрий

> Дак вперёд! Только выж наверное уже chos dred, или как там по классификации тибетской) Секту же свою замутить с троном и прихожанками никто не возбраняет, оно даже хорошо может получиться!
> Ну или хотя бы лекции, лекции!


I'm getting too old for this shit.
А тибетские классификации.. что мне до них.

----------


## Ондрий

> Можно на трон Вам как раз!  Во времена Ламы Дудула разрешаю! )


где учеников то я возьму? это надо в раскрутку вкладыватся. Или только вести индивидуальный прием. Прихожанок.
Чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное, нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное, а у нас денег нет (С)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> I'm getting too old for this shit.
> А тибетские классификации.. что мне до них.


Какое "геттин олд"! Наоборот, четвёртая ашрама наверняка ещё не скоро, вот тогда-то и можно по-настоящему-то оттянуться)

----------


## Нико

> где учеников то я возьму? это надо в раскрутку вкладыватся. Или только вести индивидуальный прием. Прихожанок.
> Чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное, нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное, а у нас денег нет (С)


Я раскручу, если чё. Я умею, уже раскручивала....Рекомендательные письма достать не проблема. Знаний у Вас, похоже, много. И не женщина, что плюс. Ученики потянутся, особенно в Питере.... Зачем Украина???)))

----------


## Ондрий

тему почистили и опять нафлудили.
ну лама и лама, пусть занимается, чего возбуждаться-то.

----------

Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> тему почистили и опять нафлудили.
> ну лама и лама, пусть занимается, чего возбуждаться-то.


Дело не в ламе очередном. Тут принципиально стоит вопрос же, иначе это бы не стоило разговору).

----------


## Ондрий

не понимаю что там и у кого стоит и особенно этот самый вопрос, но если у Вас есть конкретные претензии к перечисленным ламам, то лучше и впрямь их четко изложить без туманных намеков. В противном случае выглядит как и правда либо зависть, либо любовь к экзотике в калашном ряду c "настоящими" тибетцами.

----------

Pema Sonam (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ну я без неврозов))) на трон можно? )) /хочу свою парампару и прихожанок с подношениями!/


Эмм.... У Вас с русским  языком как? Украинский не проканает.... И лучше без переводчика!)

----------


## Ондрий

без переводчика на женский - никак при любом языке

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> не понимаю что там и у кого стоит и особенно этот самый вопрос, но если у Вас есть конкретные претензии к перечисленным ламам, то лучше и впрямь их четко изложить без туманных намеков. В противном случае выглядит как и правда либо зависть, либо любовь к экзотике в калашном ряду и "настоящими" тибетцами.


Есть же критерии же. Перечислить их?

Они есть в ламриме, кстати. Но можно и на современном языке их озвучить

1) Знания
2) Сострадание
3) Нежелание принимать от людей деньги. 
4) Равностность ко всем и желание помочь
5) Неотбрасывание никого из своих ученико по разным мотивам
6) Нежелание тягаться со своими гуру из ревности и, тем, самым, нарушать самаи и создавать свои секты.

----------

Балдинг (14.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Конечно помимо общих критериев, которые несомненно нравятся определенной социально-гендерной группе)), ваши критерии разве не соответствуют тем людям о которых идет обсуждание?

----------

Мария Дролма (20.07.2015)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Есть же критерии же. Перечислить их?
> 
> Они есть в ламриме, кстати. Но можно и на современном языке их озвучить
> 
> 1) Знания
> 2) Сострадание
> 3) Нежелание принимать от людей деньги. 
> 4) Равностность ко всем и желание помочь
> 5) Неотбрасывание никого из своих ученико по разным мотивам
> 6) Нежелание тягаться со своими гуру из ревности и, тем, самым, нарушать самаи и создавать свои секты.


А что, есть доказательство, что вот эти вот конкретные отечественные гуру не соответствуют критериям? Тогда - в студию, пусть тайное станет явным. А если нет - то к чему опять наводить тень на плетень?

----------

Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (10.07.2015), Ондрий (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А что, есть доказательство, что вот эти вот конкретные отечественные гуру не соответствуют критериям? Тогда - в студию, пусть тайное станет явным. А если нет - то к чему опять наводить тень на плетень?


Вы младенец, Джнянаваджра, признавайтесь?)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Вы младенец, Джнянаваджра, признавайтесь?)


а поцчему ви таки отвечаете вопrосом на вопrос?
Давайте начистоту, Майя! Считайте меня младенцем и объясните попунктно -- вот у нас есть Дудко и есть ещё Поздняков, конкретные ламы, которых вы не упускаете случая на форуме многозначительно попинать. Либо обоснуйте по всем своим упомянутым "критериям из ламрима", что они "фигессоры, а не профессоры - вот они какие профессоры", либо признайте, что просто занимаетесь пустословием.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а поцчему ви таки отвечаете вопrосом на вопrос?
> Давайте начистоту, Майя! Считайте меня младенцем и объясните попунктно -- вот у нас есть Дудко и есть ещё Поздняков, конкретные ламы, которых вы не упускаете случая на форуме многозначительно попинать. Либо обоснуйте по всем своим упомянутым "критериям из ламрима", что они "фигессоры, а не профессоры - вот они какие профессоры", либо признайте, что просто занимаетесь пустословием.


Я ж не "еврейка", за которую меня некоторые меня приняли. Пишу тут и пишу, только ради Вас... Я не занимаюсь пустословием, только "развенчиванием иллюзий". Так сгодится?)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так сгодится?)


Нет.

Либо - конкретика, можно такого вот вида (раз сами сформулировали):
1) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствуют нужные знания - %пример%
2) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует сострадание - %пример% 
3) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует бессеребреничество - %пример%   
4) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует равностность ко всем и желание помочь - %пример%    
5) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует неотбрасывание никого из своих учеников по разным мотивам - %пример%   
6) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% присутствуют явные желания тягаться со своими гуру из ревности и, тем, самым, нарушать самаи и создавать свои секты.

Либо - перестать намеками так или иначе наводить сомнительный туман на репутацию обсуждаемых персоналий.

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Ондрий (10.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Такого как Путин,
Чтоб не обижал!
Такого как Путин,
Чтоб  не убежал!

----------

Legba (10.07.2015), Антончик (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет.
> 
> Либо - конкретика, можно такого вот вида (раз сами сформулировали):
> 1) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствуют нужные знания - %пример%
> 2) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует сострадание - %пример% 
> 3) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует бессеребреничество - %пример%   
> 4) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует равностность ко всем и желание помочь - %пример%    
> 5) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% отсутствует неотбрасывание никого из своих учеников по разным мотивам - %пример%   
> 6) свидетельствую о том, что у ламы %такого-то% присутствуют явные желания тягаться со своими гуру из ревности и, тем, самым, нарушать самаи и создавать свои секты.
> ...


Так я свидетельствую об этом, но это явноникомунепоможет.). Хе. Лама ла кьябсучио)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Такого как Путин,
> Чтоб не обижал!
> Такого как Путин,
> Чтоб  не убежал!


у этого, кстати, тоже какая-то парампара может оказаться

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Так я свидетельсвую об этом, но это явноникомунепоможет.). Хе. Лама ла кьябсучио)


Вы не свидетельствуете, вы многозначительно закатываете глаза. Либо конкретные примеры, либо слив засчитан.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> у этого, кстати, тоже какая-то парампара может оказаться


От Белой Тары напрямую.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> Вы не свидетельствуете, вы многозначительно закатываете глаза. Либо конкретные примеры, либо слив засчитан.


Я нимагу конкретных примеров, это нарушение правил форума. Сами догадайтесь, если умный).

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Я нимагу конкретных примеров, это нарушение правил форума. Сами догадайтесь, если умный).


Негоже прикрываться гухьяслухами. Давайте в личку тогда всем еллинам, запросившим доказательств.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

Какой-то из 14-ти коренных обетов тантры -- это неразрушение веры. Будем придерживаться, да?)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Какой-то из 14-ти коренных обетов тантры -- это неразрушение веры. Будем придерживаться, да?)


Считайте меня приверженцем лайт-махаяны без способностей к тантре и не беспокойтесь -- мою веру сложно разрушить историями любой скабрезности/бласфемичности, скорее - наоборот.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Что касается меня, то с моей верой уже все так худо, что хуже уже не будет. Только вот мнится мне, рассказать @*Нико* нечего. Про Пема Дуддула Ринпоче она тут впервые прочитала, и в доримпочные времена явно с ним не общалась)))

----------

Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Мы, разве, лучше его? Бедняга, конечно, но мы не лучше. Каждый думает, наверное, что его понимание и заслуги немного больше, чем у других.. Как-то так.. А кто-то еще действует на этом "понимании")) И получаются ринпочи.


У меня было много удивления и восхищения тем, что я видел много "самых обычных" Буддистов, которые офигенно круче меня в самую хорошую сторону, в самых разных аспектах. И это очень радует и мотивирует. Что люди развиваются и достигают.
Значит и я тоже смогу, значит имеет смысл практиковать.

Да они может там в натуре все реализованные Будды, только это не очень заметно было раньше? ))))) Чем дальше присматриваешься и чем больше практикуешь - тем заметнее. Магия какая-то, не иначе )

----------

Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что касается меня, то с моей верой уже все так худо, что хуже уже не будет. Только вот мнится мне, рассказать @*Нико* нечего. Про Пема Дуддула Ринпоче она тут впервые прочитала, и в доримпочные времена явно с ним не общалась)))


Эй, ты зря так...... Пусть он станет ринпоче, если кому-то это поможет.... Мне было важно сказать, как я лично к этому отношусь. Вряд ли кто меня всерьёз тут воспримет).

----------


## Legba

> Эй, ты зря так...... Пусть он станет ринпоче, если кому-то это поможет.... Мне было важно сказать, как я лично к этому отношусь. Вряд ли кто меня всерьёз тут воспримет).


В смысле зря - как? Как и было указано, конкретно тебе сообщить нечего - впрочем, ты с легкостью можешь это опровергнуть в личном сообщении. Как ты лично относишься - все давно поняли, "мы говорим спасибо тебе". Но вот мотивацию твоих заявлений я понять не в состоянии. Как говорят братья католики, "у каждого святого есть прошлое, у каждого грешника есть будущее". Ты обвиняешь людей в шарлатанстве. Если ты не готова объяснится - это клевета и пустословие. А врзможно и вранье - почти уверен, что про корыстную мотивацию тебе доподлинно ничего не известно. Т.е. ты вот прямо у всех на глазах нарушила три из четырех действий речи. Хоть не сквернословила, и на том спасибо. У тебя миссия, хочешь бороться за чистоту Дхармы? Ну так продемонстрируй на своем примере хоть чуток качеств.

----------

kamtsang (10.07.2015), Джнянаваджра (10.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

Интервью ламы Олега (лама Сонам Дордже - Олег Поздняков)
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,2011.07.15 
Каким образом Вы пришли к буддизму, что Вас интересовало в детстве и юности? 

    Сейчас, когда я работаю с людьми, обучая буддизму, у меня складывается четкое ощущение, что как минимум половина приходящих в буддизм ищет в нем избавление от последствий какой-то травмы. В основном – психической. Физические травмы – на втором месте. Когда люди сталкиваются с какими-то проблемами, когда они почувствуют, что такое страдание, тогда у них в первый раз появляется идея, что от страдания неплохо было бы избавиться. И в буддизме они находят необходимую им концепцию: есть страдание, и есть путь избавления от него. Это им нравится, они начинают интересоваться буддизмом и практиковать. Но если это люди с психическими расстройствами, все не так просто. Для того, чтобы избавиться от страдания, им вначале нужно избавиться от своих психических расстройств. А для того, чтобы избавиться от психических расстройств, нужен очень искусный Учитель. Ведь если Учитель будет говорить: просто читай мантру, молись Будде и делай поклоны, и таким образом избавишься от своей паранойи, депрессии или суицидального синдрома – ничего не выйдет. 

    Впрочем, я – один из немногих, кто начал свой путь в буддизме не из-за травмы. В последствии в Тибете мои Учителя говорили мне, что в прошлых жизнях я был Ламой, но они меня не опознавали как реинкарнацию кого-то определенного. Правда, некоторые мои друзья говорят, что все еще впереди… Но мне это не нужно. 

    Еще в школьном возрасте у меня проявился интерес к духовной жизни, к религии. Спонтанно возникало желание молиться Богу. В то время я не был знаком с буддизмом. У нас даже христианство было подавлено. Но, тем не менее, я был крещен в двухлетнем возрасте, бессознательно, как и многие, кого крестят в детстве. После школы я поступил в военную академию, наверное, потому что мой отец военный. Там у меня интерес к духовным традициям усилился. Очевидно, на фоне нарастающей неудовлетворенности бытием. Поскольку военная академия была специфической, я имел доступ к восточной литературе в подлинниках. Я тогда много читал. Потом уволился из академии, перешел в лингвистический университет, почувствовал относительную свободу и начал уже активно искать духовных Учителей. Но в то время в Москве никого не было. Первыми приезжали скорее лжеучителя или самозванцы. Например, последователи Сёку Асахары из секты “Аум Сенрикё”. Я общался с ним пару раз, но понял, что это – “пустышка”. Потом я столкнулся с настоящими буддийскими произведениями в письменном виде и начал искать настоящих буддийских Учителей. И, наконец, я нашел старого тибетского Учителя в буддийском храме в Санкт-Петербурге. Питерский храм – старейший буддийский храм в Европе, построенный на средства предыдущего Далай Ламы под покровительством царя. Храму уже сто лет. Встретив старого Учителя и послушав его, я понял, что он – именно тот, кто мне нужен. 

    Тут надо немножко вернуться назад и отметить, что до того, как я стал буддистом, я некоторое время был искренним христианином. Ходил в церковь почти каждый день, пытался что-то понять из Библии и Евангелия… Но оставалось много вопросов. Вопросы о бытии, о природе человека, кто откуда взялся, зачем, почему мы здесь – не находили ответа… А мне все это хотелось знать. В последние месяцы моего христианского пути я часто молился Богу, прося об одном: “Наставь меня на путь истинный, чтобы я все это понял”. И через несколько месяцев я встретился с буддийским Ламой, у которого я нашел ответы на большинство своих вопросов. Когда я попал на первое учение, меня поразил не столько сам Учитель и учение, сколько подача учения. Вышел старенький тибетец, ему было лет 70, сел на небольшой трон и начал пить чай. Пьет чай минуту, две, три. Ничего не говорит никому. В зале собралось человек сто, все сидят и ждут. Минут десять пьет чай, не обращая внимания на народ. Я был поражен и подумал, что этому Мастеру действительно есть, что сказать, раз он так не спешит. Через какое-то время он начал тихонечко рассказывать сутру праджняпарамиты – сердечную сутру про пустотную природу всех явлений. Ничего особенного и яркого он не сказал, тем не менее, я очень проникся его словами, присутствием Мастера и попросил его дать мне прибежище. Прибежище – буддийский ритуал, когда вступают на Путь буддизма. И когда я к нему подошел, он меня спросил: “Ты хоть знаешь, в чем принимаешь прибежище и зачем?” Я сказал, что да, знаю: в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, в трех корнях Ваджраяны. На что он ответил, что, считай, прибежище ты уже принял, и повязал мне на шею такой красный шнурочек, несущий благословение, которое Лама дает во время этого ритуала. И когда он мне повязывал этот шнурочек, меня с ног до головы “пробило” таким невероятным блаженством, которого я вообще никогда в жизни не испытывал. Я не знаю, на чем оно было основано: на благословении того Мастера, на моей вере или на моем предвкушении чего-то необычного, хотя, как мне кажется, особого предвкушения не было. Но это было невероятное ощущение. И я подумал: “О-о-о! Если они так ниточки повязывают, то что говорить об их практике”. Это, конечно, не стало основной причиной моей дальнейшей усердной практики, но, тем не менее, момент был запоминающийся. И потом я начал довольно-таки серьезно и усердно практиковать. Старался посещать всех Учителей, которые приезжали в Москву и Санкт-Петербург. 

    В 1995 году у меня появилась возможность съездить вначале в Индию, потом в Непал, потом в Тибет, опять в Непал и опять в Индию. Там я встретил несколько десятков известных и реализованных Мастеров. Я в основном посещал буддийских Мастеров. Среди них я встретил тех Учителей, которые впоследствии стали моими основными Учителями. Я почувствовал с ними глубокую связь с самого начала. Мне очень не хотелось оттуда уезжать, но был обратный билет – пришлось вернуться. Я еще работал в то время в банке. А интерес, который у меня возник к духовной практике, на то время уже существенно превышал интерес ко всяким материальным вещам, потому что большого удовлетворения от них я не получал. Через три или четыре месяца я снова поехал в Непал и провел там несколько месяцев. Еще раз вернулся в Москву, завершил свои дела и уехал окончательно. 

    Последние девять лет я безвыездно находился в Непале, только один раз съездил в Индию. Все это время я посвятил исключительно изучению буддизма и медитативной практике. За это время я провел два длинных медитативных ритрита – затворничества – общей продолжительностью в семь лет. И получил, соответственно, титул Ламы. Теперь меня зовут Лама Сонам Дордже, что переводится как “нерушимая заслуга”, Лама, соответственно – Учитель, Духовный друг. В 2005 году я вернулся в Москву: мои Учителя благословили меня на распространение учения Дхармы нашей линии в России и на Украине. 
.................................................................................................................................................... 
Есть ли у Вас привязанности в жизни? Бывают ли у Вас проблемы, и если да – с чем они связаны? 

    Привязанности, я думаю, есть у всех, за исключением тех, кто полностью достиг просветления и освободился от всех привязанностей. Какие-то мелкие привязанности у меня есть, я этого отрицать не буду. Но они очень слабенькие и простенькие. Моих некоторых родных и близких очень раздражает, что я так спокойно отношусь к некоторым вещам. 

 А привязанность к Учителям? 

    Сейчас особо больших привязанностей к Мастерам нет. Раньше, когда я только начинал заниматься духовной практикой, я хотел ходить прямо по стопам за своим Учителем, постоянно быть с ним. Мой Учитель – очень хороший человек, из него просто струится любовь, доброта. Находиться рядом с ним – очень большое удовольствие. Иногда я просил Ринпоче (традиционное обращение к тем Мастерам, которые перевоплощаются из жизни в жизнь, в переводе означает “драгоценность”): “Можно я просто посижу молча рядом, я даже шевелится не буду”. Сейчас я, конечно, скучаю по своему Учителю, но такой привязанности, как в начале пути, у меня нет, потому что он мне в основном передал все, что должен был передать. Он мне также объяснил, что привязанность к Учителю – такая же привязанность, как любая другая. Я не видел своего Учителя пять месяцев, потом встретил его неделю назад, был очень рад, но когда расставался, опять-таки, расставался без каких-то проблем. 

Можно подробнее о Вашем Учителе? 

    У меня несколько учителей. Мой основной учитель — Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Ему 54 года. Его покойный отец, великий мастер Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче, также был моим учителем. Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче — один из самых известных и признанных буддийских мастеров в мире. У него есть несколько монастырей и ритритных центров практики в Непале, Тибете, Европе и США. Ринпоче руководит крупнейшим буддийским институтом в мире для обучения иностранцев – Рангджунг Йеше, расположенным в Непале, в Катманду. Сам Ринпоче являет собой присутствие живого Будды в этом мире и обладает многими выдающимися качествами. Его любовь, доброта, забота, мудрость не оставляют никого равнодушными, и каждый встретившийся с Ринпоче, желает увидеть его вновь и вновь. Не в последнюю очередь я ценю Ринпоче за его мастерство и талант в общении с учениками, и, по правде говоря, для меня он самый талантливый Учитель среди всех высочайших Лам, кого я встречал. Он любит меня как сына, и я возвращаю ему это тепло с еще большей преданностью и любовью. 

 Считаете ли Вы возможным развитие человека, продвижение его по духовному пути без непосредственного присутсвия Учителя? Ведь буддийские тексты и практики сейчас широко доступны. Насколько человек способен для себя правильно “развернуть” ту суть, которая ам в “свернутом” виде присутствует? Насколько человек способен понять то, что там написано без “наглядного пособия” в виде Учителя, который это показывает своей сущностью? 


    Без Учителя можно понять не более половины написанного в книгах… Более того, когда дело доходит до самых сущностных вещей, например, прямого введения в природу ума – тут вообще книги бессильны. А ведь именно эта практика считается самой глубокой и быстрее всего приводит к просветлению. Состояние постижения природы ума передается Учителем ученику при прямом непосредственном контакте. Так заражаются гриппом… Ни через телевизор, ни через книгу заражение не произойдет. Нужно, чтобы был контакт с вирусоносителем… Или другой пример, более позитивный. Если вам кто-нибудь расскажет, как вкусен киевский тортик, вы сможете почувствовать его вкус? Надо попробовать… Просто в момент контакта с Учителем происходит прямая передача состояния из ума в ум. Впрочем, это – не единственная практика в буддизме. Есть практики, которые можно выполнять без непосредственного контроля Учителя… Но в этом случае полного результата, полной реализации, полного просветления все равно достичь невозможно. Читая книги, можно обрести частичное понимание. У нас всегда и во всех традициях подчеркивается, что без непосредственного контакта с Мастером никакая реализация невозможна. 

Когда человек приходит в буддизм (или не в буддизм), начинает практиковать учение, он находится в определенном своем состоянии. Им движут, по сути, стремления, которые корнями идут из его же обусловленного состояния, его текущей схемы жизни. Практикуя, человек натыкается на какие-то вещи в себе, о которых он до того даже не знал. Он должен из себя их “достать” и от них избавиться. Хотя раньше он даже не представлял, что нужно будет вот еще эту часть себя устранить или растворить. Каким образом это происходит в традиции буддизма, ведь эти моменты довольно болезненны и довольно драматичны, ведь они требуют определенного выбора? Либо продолжать себя обманывать и ходить по кругу, либо сделать шаг и освободиться. Сейчас очень много людей приобщается к буддизму и практикует, но большинство из них на начальном этапе не представляют всю глубину воздействия этого учения на сознание. 



    Вы правы, большинство людей, когда начинают заниматься практикой, воспринятую информацию проецируют через призму своего собственного мировоззрения. В результате у них получается какая-то картинка из калейдоскопа, причем у каждого своя. Частички этой картинки сложены из их собственных предыдущих переживаний. Они могут понять учение только тогда, когда слова ассоциируются с их собственным переживанием. Тут очень важна роль искусного Учителя, который поможет показать ученику все его комплексы, ненужные проекции и недостатки. Поэтому практика саморефлексии (на самом деле она не так называется, просто сейчас это модное слово) очень распространена в буддизме… Практика, посредством которой человек пытается обнаружить свои собственные недостатки и от них освободиться. Есть такая практика – “Призывание Гуру Издалека” – довольно-таки распространенная молитва в тибетском буддизме, когда человек очень вдумчиво читает текст, где разъясняются всевозможные недостатки, и накладывает их на себя. Он пытается понять, присутствуют ли эти недостатки у него в уме сейчас. В их числе – гордость, зависть по отношению к другим ученикам, ревность по отношению к Учителю или к удачным практикующим, склонность обсуждать недостатки других и умалчивать о своих… Человек рассматривает эти недостатки и пытается констатировать: что-то у него есть, чего-то нет. Если замечает, что что-то есть, то пытается сосредоточить свое внимание на этом и держать это под контролем. И опять-таки очень важна роль Учителя, который со стороны непредвзято наблюдает и корректирует. Но то, насколько человек сознателен и искренен сам с собой, зависит от человека. Кто-то интеллектуально и духовно развит и может быть очень честным не только с другими, но и с самим собой, а некоторые врут себе, думая, что они очень хорошие и продвинутые практикующие, мастера йоги и всяких разных прочих искусств, рассказывают об этом другим и всячески это рекламируют. 

Насколько и начиная с какого этапа духовный путь становится полностью осознанным? Ведь обычно практикующим предлагается техника. Например, в хатха-йоге тебе дают упражнения, с которыми ты работаешь. Эти упражнения с тобой что-то делают, ты не понимаешь что, ты только наблюдаешь внешний эффект, ты что-то почувствовал, что-то ощутил. По сути, ты не понимаешь – что происходит, только может быть потом, пройдя какой-то путь, ты сможешь повернуться назад, посмотреть и увидеть, что на самом деле этот инструмент воздействовал на то-то и на то-то, и понять, с чем ты на самом деле работал. Насколько путь в буддизме – осознанный? И с какой стадии? Когда заканчиваются техники и начинается работа с сутью? 

  Хороший вопрос, но однозначного ответа я не смогу дать, потому что считаю это очень индивидуальным. Все зависит от практикующего. Лично я занимался машинально, может быть, до того момента, как закончил свой первый ритрит. После того, как я вышел из ритрита, который длился три с половиной года, у меня появилась какая-то внутренняя свобода, осознанность и желание проанализировать пройденный путь. Я стал рассматривать, какое влияние на меня оказывали эти практики раньше. И с этого момента началось мое осознанное развитие. Я стал практиковать то, что, как мне казалось, оказывает на меня наибольшее влияние, наибольший эффект, что делает меня более свободным, что мне больше всего помогает. Механические практики, которыми мне предлагали заниматься, я свел к минимуму. Но в отношении других практикуюших я могу сказать, что люди могут заниматься неосознанно и всю жизнь. Ведь люди, которые молятся и совершают какие-то ритуальные обхождения, они совершают это, в основном, машинально и занимаются этим всю жизнь. Мы их не можем ни в чем обвинять. Просто у них такой уровень развития. А сколько времени человеку потребуется для того, чтобы осознать суть практики – это зависит от уровня его духовного развития, от уровня, с которым он пришел в эту жизнь, от уровня, с которого он начал практику. Все индивидуально.
http://www.yoga.ua/read/put-k-sebe-yoga-4/

----------

Балдинг (15.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (11.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Маша_ла (11.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что касается меня, то с моей верой уже все так худо, что хуже уже не будет. Только вот мнится мне, рассказать @*Нико* нечего. Про Пема Дуддула Ринпоче она тут впервые прочитала, и в доримпочные времена явно с ним не общалась)))


Ты чо? Мы же все общались с Рябовым и Черепановым! Те еще ринпоче тоже были, тут разницы нету).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Аньезка

> а поцчему ви таки отвечаете вопrосом на вопrос?





> Я ж не "еврейка", за которую меня некоторые меня приняли.


А я еврейка, но так не картавлю. Как и никто из моих знакомых евреев.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле зря - как? Как и было указано, конкретно тебе сообщить нечего - впрочем, ты с легкостью можешь это опровергнуть в личном сообщении. Как ты лично относишься - все давно поняли, "мы говорим спасибо тебе". Но вот мотивацию твоих заявлений я понять не в состоянии. Как говорят братья католики, "у каждого святого есть прошлое, у каждого грешника есть будущее". Ты обвиняешь людей в шарлатанстве. Если ты не готова объяснится - это клевета и пустословие. А врзможно и вранье - почти уверен, что про корыстную мотивацию тебе доподлинно ничего не известно. Т.е. ты вот прямо у всех на глазах нарушила три из четырех действий речи. Хоть не сквернословила, и на том спасибо. У тебя миссия, хочешь бороться за чистоту Дхармы? Ну так продемонстрируй на своем примере хоть чуток качеств.


На каком таком примере?))) Я могу продемонстрировать только плохое.) Но беда в том, что некоторые камрады это любят. А что я нарушила-то? Врала? Нет. Обижала ваджрных? Тоже нет. Пустая болтовня была, но не просто так, а со смыслом.... Грубой речи не было, это вообще не моё. Так какие претензии?

----------


## Legba

Так, еще разок)) Рябова, равно как и Черепанова никто ринпочами не назначал, при чем тут они? Опять незатейливая тактика замыливания при помощи добавления лишних факторов? Не надо, и вообще не трож покойников. Чо то я такого беспримерного мужества в личном общении с ними не наблюдал - ну так не сейчас начинать.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Очень хорошее интервью Ламы Олега.

Мне вообще непонятно, почему люди ходят на различных Лам, когда ясно-понятно, как и Олег пишет, что без искусного учителя измениться и что-либо понять очень сложно и практически невозможно из-за наших завес неведения, а наши, западные или тибетские Ламы, которые не обладают пока сами к-л реализациями, не могут же, на самом деле, как-то изменить ум ученика, помочь ему. Лама хорош, на мой взгляд, для проведения ритуалов в отсутствие учителя, как помощник учителя, Ринпоче, который и является Гуру. А сам по себе Лама, конечно, уважаемый человек и т.п., но он сам еще на пути, чем он может помочь другим? Только своим примером. А своими наставлениями - вряд ли.. Но, конечно, это все нужно. И монастыри, и монашеская община, и Ламы, и миряне. Но прежде всего нужен учитель, связь с ним и все такое для того, чтобы было какое-то продвижение на пути и все такое. 
Если приехал Учитель, даровал учения и уехал, а остался Лама после него проводить ритуалы и практики - это очень круто. 
А если просто приехал Лама и говорит - вот список моих учителей, вот что я получил, слушайте меня - ну послушают, только вряд ли это кому-то реально поможет..
Сначала надо, чтобы приехал учитель данной традиции, а потом Лама уже поддерживал живую практику и объяснял какие-то детали ритуалов и практик или даже учений, но без отсебятины.. Ну как-то так.

----------


## Legba

Маша-ла, тибетское слово "Лама" это перевод санскритского слова "Гуру". Как Вы ухитряетесь считать "ламу" и "учителя" - разными явлениями - большая загадка))

----------

Aion (11.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Максим Петровский (11.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Ондрий (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

"Лам можно определить по 6-ти категориям, но при этом один лама может выполнять функции всех шести. Первая, это лама вообще (чии лопон), который даёт обеты прибежища и бодхичитты, а также общие базовые учения. Ламы этой категории могут быть обладателями нескольких линий или только одной, но они всегда имеют полномочия учить тому, что они знают. Вторая, это ваджрный регент (дордже гъялцаб), способствующий тому, чтобы наш ум обрёл достаточную зрелость для получения посвящения. Третья, это лама посвящения (ванги лопон), дающий нам посвящения уровней маха-, ану- и ати-йоги. Простое присутствие на церемонии не есть обретение посвящения. Посвящение главным образом зависит от того, что происходит внутри, в глубинах нашего ума — обретаем ли мы реализацию, медитативные состояния блаженства, ясности и пустотности, либо постигаем мудрость ваджрных тела, речи и ума. Если не один из этих знаков не возник, то возможно мы и получили какие-то благословения, но уж никак не полное посвящение.
Четвёртая, это лама который засвидетельствует наше очищение в случае повреждения наших обетов и обязательств (ньям чаг кангвэ лопон). Пятая, это тот лама, который обучает нас что принимать и от чего воздерживаться на пути ваджраяны (ше гью дролвэ лопон). Шестая, это лама, поддерживающий нас в нашей главной практике, который направляет нас в ходе практики этапов возникновения и завершения, привносящий в поток нашего ума передачу исконного осознавания (ригпа), кого мы чтим как своего коренного ламу,— лама прямой устной передачи (мэн-нгаг лунг-ги лопон)".
Чагдуд Тулку

----------

Legba (11.07.2015), Pema Sonam (11.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (11.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Лама - я имею в виду, монах, или мирянин, типа Ламы Олега.
А Гуру - это в тибетской традиции всегда Ринпоче - реализованный мастер. Он одним своим присутствием и наставлениями уже помогает в продвижении на пути, чего не скажешь о наставлениях Ламы, который сам еще может быть окован цепями самсары)) Если угодно.

Учитель, я имею в виду, Гуру или Ринпоче.

Лама, я имею в виду, монах или помощник Ринпоче, ну или получивший титул Ламы в силу прохождения формального обучения и ретритов, но сам еще не обладающий реализацией, а находящийся примерно на том же уровне, что и мы все, но стремящийся искренне к продвижению по пути, путем соблюдения правил, или прохождения обучения, или совершения ретритов и получивший, конечно же, наверное, титул Ламы и разрешение учить от Учителя или Гуру))

----------


## Дубинин

Судя по моим наблюдениям, по прежнему как и в ламстве так и в других областях, прослеживаются три движущие силы мотивации: размножение, положение в обществе (доминантность), и еда (деньги или жизне-устройство понадёжней). Именно поэтому, даже если человек много понял, если он скажем- переводчик, то он никогда не позволит себе вольности разочарования- ибо еда. Или человек приехав на ванг, потратив отпуск деньги- силы, никогда не обнаружит : " чего я как дурак сижу на полу перед старым болтуном в халате и окружённый странными придурками и ничего не понимаю..)), т.к. обнаружить это ему помешают всё те-же базовые инстинкты (оправдание потраченных средств, не понижение статуса- до дурака..)). Так и с новыми ламами.., если они не попали в ламы по воле традиции, то попав в профессионалы, тем самым они сделали себе ментальное "обрезание"- не возможность разочарования (с моей точки зрения- печально..))

----------

Паня (11.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Olle

> Судя по моим наблюдениям, по прежнему как и в ламстве так и в других областях, прослеживаются три движущие силы мотивации: размножение, положение в обществе (доминантность), и еда (деньги или жизне-устройство понадёжней). Именно поэтому, даже если человек много понял, если он скажем- переводчик, то он никогда не позволит себе вольности разочарования- ибо еда. Или человек приехав на ванг, потратив отпуск деньги- силы, никогда не обнаружит : " чего я как дурак сижу на полу перед старым болтуном в халате и окружённый странными придурками и ничего не понимаю..)), т.к. обнаружить это ему помешают всё те-же базовые инстинкты (оправдание потраченных средств, не понижение статуса- до дурака..)). Так и с новыми ламами.., если они не попали в ламы по воле традиции, то попав в профессионалы, тем самым они сделали себе ментальное "обрезание"- не возможность разочарования (с моей точки зрения- печально..))


Одно слово - сектанты.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А я еврейка, но так не картавлю. Как и никто из моих знакомых евреев.


Идиш забыли потому что.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Чагна Дордже (12.07.2015)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Идиш забыли потому что.


Неужто кащениты (на сленге каковых и был задан, а точнее -- заюзан "классический" кащенитский вопрос) возникли в силу забвения идиша? : )
По мне, за такие вопросы надо в бан отправлять, хотя бы в недолгий: неча провоцировать...

----------

Аньезка (11.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Неужто кащениты (на сленге каковых и был задан, а точнее -- заюзан "классический" кащенитский вопрос) возникли в силу забвения идиша? : )
> По мне, за такие вопросы надо в бан отправлять, хотя бы в недолгий: неча провоцировать...


Кащенитская орфография —это пародия на еврейскую картавость, а еврейская картавость по-моему от влияния немецкого/идиша.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кащенитская орфография —это пародия на еврейскую картавость, а еврейская картавость по-моему от влияния немецкого/идиша.


Цхултрим, политкорректность, конечно, -- штука тонкая и как бы даже целомудренная... : ) 
Но есть вещи, которые необходимо называть своими именами, не размывая, а раскрывая сущность. Или -- не отвлекаясь на форму явления, анализировать его содержательно.
Ну, хотя бы вот так:

*Кащени́зм* — стиль общения на форумах или в эхоконференциях, характеризующийся провокационными, главным образом просемитскими, антисемитскими, националистическими, агрессивно-мещанскими или психиатрическими высказываниями и ситуационной насмешкой над собеседником.
Развивать не буду. Sapienti sat...

----------

Говинда (14.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

_ Помнишь, Постум, у наместника сестрица?
Худощавая, но с полными ногами.
Ты с ней спал еще... Недавно стала жрица.
Жрица, Постум, и общается с богами._ (с)

----------

Ho Shim (12.07.2015), Legba (12.07.2015), Алик (12.07.2015), Аньезка (16.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Нико (11.07.2015), Поляков (13.07.2015), Фил (14.07.2015)

----------


## Антончик

> Или человек приехав на ванг, потратив отпуск деньги- силы, никогда не обнаружит : " чего я как дурак сижу на полу перед старым болтуном в халате и окружённый странными придурками и ничего не понимаю..)), т.к. обнаружить это ему помешают всё те-же базовые инстинкты (оправдание потраченных средств, не понижение статуса- до дурака..)). Так и с новыми ламами.., если они не попали в ламы по воле традиции, то попав в профессионалы, тем самым они сделали себе ментальное "обрезание"- не возможность разочарования (с моей точки зрения- печально..))


Ну например на одних было так, а на других совсем по другому. Да и то, потом через некоторое время выяснилось что в первом случае разочарование было таки необоснованным ))))
Пока что везёт, а там уж как карма ляжет.

Хотя да, некий такой манипулятивный паттерн "самооправдания задним числом и запрет на разочарование" имеет место быть местами в современных культурных реалиях. Ибо "так по традиции положено" )

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цхултрим, политкорректность, конечно, -- штука тонкая и как бы даже целомудренная... : )


На всякий случай, прошу прощения, если я что-то не в тему сказал.

----------


## Нико

> На всякий случай, прошу прощения, если я что-то не в тему сказал.


Не, всё сказали в тему вы. Уже проверено, что еврейки -- самые зажигательные женщины.  Остальное ---  это просто зависть).

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не, всё сказали в тему вы. Уже проверено, что еврейки -- самые зажигательные женщины.  Остальное ---  это просто зависть).


Просто других пока не проверяли.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Нико

> _ Помнишь, Постум, у наместника сестрица?
> Худощавая, но с полными ногами.
> Ты с ней спал еще... Недавно стала жрица.
> Жрица, Постум, и общается с богами._ (с)


Это ответ на вопрос @*Legba* о качествах).

----------


## Фил

> Это ответ на вопрос @*Legba* о качествах).


Всего лишь иллюстрация - что кругом мафия  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Всего лишь иллюстрация - что кругом мафия


Не мафия это, это ВАДЖРАЯНА

(И Запад) :Cool:

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не мафия это, это ВАДЖРАЯНА
> 
> (И Запад)


Запад ЛО

----------


## Аньезка

В Америке все практикующие, за редким исключением, сидят на практиках в зене (накидке). Даже мне пришлось прикупить. Это как униформа, выражение почтение к самому предмету и Учителю.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (17.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (16.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.07.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

А Чога Ринпоче учительство вообще на поток поставил. Обязательная часть его программы в Юджине - каждый ученик должен несколько раз сесть перед публикой и учить Дхарме. Многие русские потом, по возвращении с такого курса, дают учения/читают лекции уже в России, в центрах Чоги. Не знаю, почему Ринпоче избрал именно такую систему. Видимо, считает, что "учащий" сам лучше научится, так как положение обязывает.

----------

Vladiimir (16.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.07.2015)

----------


## Sadhak

> В смысле зря - как? Как и было указано, конкретно тебе сообщить нечего


Тут думаю, пока можно выразить реакцией "вставило, не вставило", раз не явлено ни сиддх, ни явной аморальности, чтобы претендовать на серьезность орг.выводов. Нико этот критерий признает и считает достаточным, а вот Легба нет, поэтому и общей точки, от которой можно было бы плясать дальше тут попросту нет.
Я вот тоже не могу претендовать на проницательность распознавания лам "как-они-есть", поэтому сугубо личное впечатление по тому письму, что приведено выше. Я понимаю, что есть аудитория, которая нуждается во всех этих фотках и длинном списке наград, но в моем случае искра надежды погасла, читая вот это: 



> Через несколько секунд вижу, как некоторые молодые, но уже великие Ринпоче (Хиз Эманенсы – нет, никаких имен!!!) прорываются к узким дверям буквально по чужим головам и ребрам, роняя золотистые Айфоны 6 на ходу. Да, не все спешат встретиться с Гуру Падмасамбхавой. Уловив и подавив импульс броситься в людскую кучу, я не очень спешно складываю в сумку свои гаджеты, подбираю шлепанцы, две подушки перемещаю из-под органа для медитации на голову, хоть какая-нибудь защита. Давка в дверях утихла. На выходе из храма (здание ходит ходуном, трещины поползли по стенам и по земле снаружи) оглядываюсь. Сгорбленный Янгтханг Ринпоче все еще сидит на троне и шепчет молитвы, и помощники в слезах умоляют его выйти. В итоге его выносят из храма последним. На улице подхожу к молодому монаху. Он покраснел, весь трясётся.
> 
>  - Жизнь непостоянна и прервется в любой момент, - говорю ему.
>  - Я … знаю, изучал.
>  - Так вот, сейчас как раз это!
>  - Да, но все равно очень страшно.
>  - Всем страшно! Молись, повторяй «Ваджра Гуру»


В уме сразу возник чуть более усиленный вариант:
_Мерзко визжа, испуганная толпа монахов бросилась к дверям, с хрустом втаптывая в холодный мраморный пол несчастных женщин и детей, умоляющих их о спасении. Из складок оранжевых одежд с печальным звоном выпадали сверкающие на солнце айфоны и золотые слитки, обманным путем выманенные у простодушных фарангов. К счастью, я умело подавил в себе импульс оценочного суждения и простер у ним руки, взывая к их совести и чистому видению. Старенький ринпоче, кряхтя слез с трона, и благодарно кивнул мне, предложив занять его место..._

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (17.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Паня (18.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (17.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.07.2015), Эделизи (17.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

"Любое наше суждение о подлинности учителя, как и любое логическое доказательство, которое мы выдвигаем как аргумент, не имеет ничего общего с учителем. Это только результат личного решения. Это важно понимать." 
Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче

----------

Legba (17.07.2015), Иван Денисов (19.07.2015), Максим Петровский (17.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Давно уже пора стать самому себе Островом

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....043.wlsh.html

----------

Legba (17.07.2015), Дубинин (20.07.2015), Нико (17.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (17.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ну да.. Как когда-то в рекламке были - "отличные от других"..


Ребята, да вы уже кажется заигрываетесь с достоинством реализованных лам посетивших Киев, да и с получавшими прибежище. Может вы не те рекламки смотрите, или не в нех местах?!

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Оно может, конечно, вот меня недавно тоже признали перерождением, правда, приватно, и я стыдливо об этом умалчиваю... А могла бы объявить на всю страну ж!!!!


По сути мы все перерождения, тулку. А если еще учесть ту необъяснимую непреодолимую тягу к тибету, К тибетскому буддизму, наши непонятные воспоминания о том пространстве, которая во многих из нас присутствует то смею предположить что многие из нас занимали некоторое место в тибетском обществе, монашестве и прочем.... Дело в другом, зачем идти путем сопротивления? Ежели кто-то достиг ступени которая подразумевает обязанность учительствовать должен учить, иначе это будет не развитие а деградация. Ежели другие из нас должны идти другим путем то зачем пенять на соседа за дескать неверные его-ее действия. Узкие глаза и красноватый оттенок кожи не подразумевают аутентичность учения, также как и белая кожа не гарантирует отсутствие глубокой связи с учением и невозможность постижения. Мне глубоко не понятна ирония по поводу товарищей ставших ламами , куда более не понятна привязанность к титулам перерождения -мы все перерождения и что с того ?!

----------

Иван Денисов (20.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Лама - я имею в виду, монах, или мирянин, типа Ламы Олега.
> А Гуру - это в тибетской традиции всегда Ринпоче - реализованный мастер. Он одним своим присутствием и наставлениями уже помогает в продвижении на пути, чего не скажешь о наставлениях Ламы, который сам еще может быть окован цепями самсары)) Если угодно.
> 
> Учитель, я имею в виду, Гуру или Ринпоче.
> 
> Лама, я имею в виду, монах или помощник Ринпоче, ну или получивший титул Ламы в силу прохождения формального обучения и ретритов, но сам еще не обладающий реализацией, а находящийся примерно на том же уровне, что и мы все, но стремящийся искренне к продвижению по пути, путем соблюдения правил, или прохождения обучения, или совершения ретритов и получивший, конечно же, наверное, титул Ламы и разрешение учить от Учителя или Гуру))


О ламе Олеге ( Сонам Дордже) приложу свои собственные мысли и опыт. Так вот когда в Киев !!! (мне странны насмешки над Киевом Москвичей и Питерцев) приезжал Лама Олег я следуя паттерну отмахивалась, да ну чему может научить какой то там русский Олег, каким он может быть ламой, мне подруга услужливо даже включила запись его лекции а что у меня была реакции неприятия его голоса, но прошло полгода и он в Киеве передавал что-то по Гуру Падмасамбхаве И я конечно же не пошла. Но в то же самое время когда начались учения я просто вроде как попал на эти учения,- не знаю как назвать транс не транс. Но передача действительно происходила. Затем я от изумления решила посмотреть на белолицего ламу ))) пришла на лекцию с целью разоблачения своих переживаний ( ну убедиться что тогда происходило нечто не связанное с Ламой Олегом Поздняковым. На лекции этой я впервые реально получила введение в природу. Хотя до этого билась над своей тупостью. Позже посетила еще учения от него. Но духовной близости никогда с ним не ощущала. Решила говорит по русски - вот и отличненько , не нужно через переводчиков спрашивать( вы наверное в курсе какая белиберда на выходе подчас получается через переводчика из-за недопонимая вопроса и ответа). К тому же знает нашу советскую подноготную. В общем такое было отношение как к постороннему случайному ламе. Но знаете сострадания от него я видела по отношению к себе и не потому что инвалидка или денег подавала, нет. И то как подавал материал - эта мощь сознания-ясность-реализация я бы сказала. Затем я уехала из моего !любимого! Киева и думать забыла обо всем. В голове держала всегда лишь коренного гуру( того с кем ощущаю духовную внутреннюю связь). Но... Я сильно заболела.. была химия.. реально.. я просто лежала и дышала .. и это все на что была способна, тогда в те дни когда я была не в силах даже думать не то что молиться, фантазировать было не возможно, только острое постоянное состояние (физического и психического)страдания и сильной боли.я действительно могла только дышать и то иногда это давалось не просто, вдох выдох это было подобно счастью и страданию одновременно. Радость каждого дня от того что я еще с близкими. Страдание от того что просто не было более сил... Тогда в этой пустоте я ясно и отчетливо ощутила его присутствие , я услышала его молитву обо мне, как он наполнил меня энергией . И еще несколько раз на протяжении моего длительного лечения я была близка к уходу( как счас принято говорить) но выжила. И я абсолютно в этом уверена благодаря -его ,- по вашим словам находящимся на одном с нами уровне  развития,-благодаря его вмешательству, его присутствию и памятованию обо мне , хотя я нисколько не причисляла себя к его ученикам или даже поклонникам). чем это не подтверждение реализации? - для меня  лично вопросов нет- но я не берусь никого убеждать. Вероятно многое можно объяснить незримым для нас кармическими взаимосвязям, ибо не каждый учитель подход ученику, но все регулируют конечно эти самые отпечатки прошлого.
И очень надеюсь что на меня не хлынет море насмешек и провокационных замашек. Написала все это просто искренне и от души для примера кто такой лама или не лама. И каждое слово подтверждаю что правда и ни капли не плод воображения,, насколько это конечно вообще возможно.  С уважением к собранию бодхисатв настоящих или будущих)))).

----------

Sadhak (20.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (20.07.2015), Максим Петровский (21.07.2015), Маша_ла (20.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.07.2015), Пангена (20.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> И очень надеюсь что на меня не хлынет море насмешек и провокационных замашек.


А Вы не обращайте на них внимания ) Люди разные, кармическое видение у каждого свое, вот и воспринимают все по-разному. В общем, насмешки и провокации - это их проблемы. А наши проблемы, наша карма - как мы реагируем на это.

Для меня Лама Олег был и остается моим учителем, оказавшим наибольшее, пожалуй, судьбоносное влияние на мое понимание дхармы. Иногда вижу на БФ или ФБ кто-нибудь нелицеприятно о нем отзывается - стараюсь с состраданием относиться к этим людям. Хотя обычно получается просто здоровый пофигизм ))

----------

Максим Петровский (22.07.2015), Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Неварин (22.07.2015), Пангена (20.07.2015)

----------


## Аньезка

Лама Олег и лама Дудко, для меня лично, - совершенно разные категории.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), Нико (20.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мария, да у кого ж рука поднимется насмехаться над Вашим опытом.
Как хорошо, что Вы живы и что Лама Олег Вам в этом помог. Я искренне за Вас рада.

Я просто пишу свои ощущения. Я вообще сектант, по сути. Не хожу никуда, кроме как на своих Гуру, а их мало и они редко приезжают, но все же бывают иногда в нашей, так сказать, Раше))

Просто у всех свой опыт и свои ощущения. Вообще, любые ощущения могут быть иллюзией и у каждого - своя правда.
Однако, никто ничего плохого про Вашего учителя, кажется, не писал.

Короче, извините, если я чем кого обидела и в мыслях не было. Олега я видела у Беру Кхенце Ринпоче в 95 или в 96, кажись, году, когда он туда приехал только вот как раз в ретрит садиться - в костюмчике, с дипломатом)) Я подумала еще, вот это сила устремления. Всегда с уважением к нему относилась. Как и к Ламе Оле Нидалу тоже, кстати. Но это не мои учителя, вот и все.

Так интересно, кому что и кто помогает исцелиться.. Моя матерь заболела тут надысь раком. Терминальная 4 стадия, не операбельный рак и все такое.. Я разослала просьбы о молитвах, заказала пуджи, просила и все такое. Учителя сказали, что она выздоровеет, но не сразу. Ей постепенно стало легче. И потом она как пошла по церквям.. Да по монастырям христианским)) Что ни выходной - она в какой-нибудь пустыни)) И вот она уверена, что ей это все помогло и исцелило, ходит в церковь, очищается, причащается)) В общем, я за нее рада, конечно. Пусть живет долго и счастливо на радость нам всем. Да, выздоровела полностью, как ничего и не было. Вот, что крест животворящий делает))

Ну вот, что я хочу сказать -будьте здоровы. Все.

Вообще, то, что в стране, где нет Дхармы, появляются и живут свои белые Ламы - это супер-круто. Не все же могут куда-то поехать, доехать и учения получить. Но я за традиционный способ получения титула Ламы, все же. Как у Ламы Олега. Это традиционный путь. Традиции не подведут))

Переродись тут,  небось, какая реинкарнация какого-либо учителя в России, тады вообще, заклюют..

----------

Мария Дролма (20.07.2015), Нико (20.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

А на лекцию Дудко - кто нибудь сходил, по итогу-то?
Может видеозапись есть, или еще чего?

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (20.07.2015), Паня (20.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> А на лекцию Дудко - кто нибудь сходил, по итогу-то?
> Может видеозапись есть, или еще чего?


Да, я тоже ХОЧУ развенчание иллюзий!!!! Сама хотела задать этот вопрос. @་организаторы, где вы??

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Дубинин

> Да, я тоже ХОЧУ развенчание иллюзий!!!! Сама хотела задать этот вопрос. @་организаторы, где вы??


Вот так все прям и кинулись- выкладывать- на злобное исплевание.. Оно-ведь как?- сначала- иллюзии развенчиваем, потом прямо в природу вводим, потом рубцы рассасываются попутно. А вам лишь-бы всё испортить (((

----------

Legba (20.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), Нико (20.07.2015), Паня (20.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Лама Олег и лама Дудко, для меня лично, - совершенно разные категории.


Надо подождать, лама Олег тоже с Украины начинал.... Так сказать, по стопам-с....)

----------

Дубинин (20.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вот так все прям и кинулись- выкладывать- на злобное исплевание.. Оно-ведь как?- сначала- иллюзии развенчиваем, потом прямо в природу вводим, потом рубцы рассасываются попутно. А вам лишь-бы всё испортить (((


Ну почему на злобное именно?

Кадампинский геше Сунгпува во время паломничества из Кхама в Лхасу получал наставления у всех, кто попадался ему по пути и давал учения. Если на обочине дороги собиралась толпа народа, чтобы получить у кого-то учения, геше Сунгпува тоже там был, слушал учение и после этого считал данного человека своим гуру. (с)

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Переродись тут,  небось, какая реинкарнация какого-либо учителя в России, тады вообще, заклюют..


Ну а как же одно из заявлений ЕСДЛ о том что он рассматривает возможным рождение на западе, Да и еще при необходимости в теле женщины?!

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мария, да у кого ж рука поднимется насмехаться над Вашим опытом.
> Как хорошо, что Вы живы и что Лама Олег Вам в этом помог. Я искренне за Вас рада.
> 
> Я просто пишу свои ощущения. Я вообще сектант, по сути. Не хожу никуда, кроме как на своих Гуру, а их мало и они редко приезжают, но все же бывают иногда в нашей, так сказать, Раше))
> 
> Просто у всех свой опыт и свои ощущения. Вообще, любые ощущения могут быть иллюзией и у каждого - своя правда.
> Однако, никто ничего плохого про Вашего учителя, кажется, не писал.
> 
> Короче, извините, если я чем кого обидела и в мыслях не было. Олега я видела у Беру Кхенце Ринпоче в 95 или в 96, кажись, году, когда он туда приехал только вот как раз в ретрит садиться - в костюмчике, с дипломатом)) Я подумала еще, вот это сила устремления. Всегда с уважением к нему относилась. Как и к Ламе Оле Нидалу тоже, кстати. Но это не мои учителя, вот и все.
> ...


Должна добавить что с ламами вообще связи не держу. Да и буддистам не сообщала о себе. Но вот так вот вышло. И сочла нужным поделиться со всеми вами. Это как раз одно из явлений которые пробуждают в нас что-то по отношению...  
Учитель у меня не из Чеклинг Терсар. Хотя ...
Про (Рашу) Россию скажу что ее тоже оч. люблю..
И вообще за я любовь, и против какого либо вида насилия и пренебрежения. 
П.С. Здорово как получилось с вашей мамой. Правда такие истории воодушевляют и радуют. Пусть будет здоровой и успеет насладиться и обрести и прийти к тому чему следует.

----------


## Нико

> Ну а как же одно из заявлений ЕСДЛ о том что он рассматривает возможным рождение на западе, Да и еще при необходимости в теле женщины?!


Мария Дролма, ЕСДЛ НИКОГДА не родится в теле женщины. Он ВСЕГДА будет тибетцем. Всё это хиханьки-хаханьки и желтоватой прессы.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Пема Ванчук (13.02.2016)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Мария Дролма, ЕСДЛ НИКОГДА не родится в теле женщины. Он ВСЕГДА будет тибетцем. Всё это хиханьки-хаханьки и желтоватой прессы.


http://dalailama.ru/video/255-dalai_lama.html 
И распечатка его слов по поводу этого вопроса.
Уж извините что обращаю ваше внимание на ....И  что то вы меня разочаровываете в моем ожидании вашего знания Далай Ламы.
 В случае, если люди захотят оставить институт Далай-лам, а также, если люди захотят вести поиски преемника традиционным способом, тогда будут проведены поиски мальчика, или точнее ребенка, это тоже зависит от обстоятельств, если люди захотят, то это может быть и девочка… В любом случае, если ситуация не изменится, если тибетцы по-прежнему будут жить за пределами Тибета, логично будет искать реинкарнацию Далай-ламы в свободной стране. Почему? Потому что смысл реинкарнации заключается в том, чтобы продолжать дело, начатое в предыдущем рождении. Я ушел из Тибета в свободную страну, чтобы выполнять определенную задачу. И пока эта цель моя не достигнута, моей подлинной реинкарнацией будет тот, кто неизменно направляет свои усилия на ее достижение.

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мария Дролма, ЕСДЛ НИКОГДА не родится в теле женщины. Он ВСЕГДА будет тибетцем. Всё это хиханьки-хаханьки и желтоватой прессы.


ЕСДЛ —сексист и националист?

При всём моём исторически неоднозначном отношении, ни за что не поверю! Бодхисаттва не может быть сексистом и националистом, тем более в наше время, когда сексизм и национализм ведут к страданиям стольких существ.

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Маша_ла

ЕСДЛ может родиться мальчиком или девочкой в тибетской семье, живущей на западе)) Но скорее мальчиком, поскольку ему надо будет получать традиционное образование. С другой стороны, он может делать все, что захочет.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> ЕСДЛ —сексист и националист?
> 
> При всём моём исторически неоднозначном отношении, ни за что не поверю! Бодхисаттва не может быть сексистом и националистом, тем более в наше время, когда сексизм и национализм ведут к страданиям стольких существ.


Вы, должно быть, сами понимаете, что главой иерархии тиб. буддизма не может являться женщина и нетибетка(тец). Логика тут проста. Сам ЕСДЛ не сексист и не националист, но белая девочка не сможет возглавить тибетский народ. Её просто не примут.

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Вы, должно быть, сами понимаете, что главой иерархии тиб. буддизма не может являться женщина и нетибетка(тец). Логика тут проста. Сам ЕСДЛ не сексист и не националист, но *белая девочка не сможет возглавить тибетский народ. Её просто не примут.*


Лет через 20 (максимум 30) и проблема то так стоять не будет.
Просто не останется никого, кто помнил бы свободный Тибет - и на него благополучно забьют.
Кстати мой пессимистичный прогноз - будет несколько Далай Лам, представленных разными группировками.

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Дубинин (21.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2015), Ондрий (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Лама Олег и лама Дудко, для меня лично, - совершенно разные категории.


Вот меня по-прежнему не оставляет ощущение, что про Дудко все знают какой-то адский секрет - но молчат.)))
В чем разница-то?)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

> Лет через 20 (максимум 30) и проблема то так стоять не будет.
> Просто не останется никого, кто помнил бы свободный Тибет - и на него благополучно забьют.
> Кстати мой пессимистичный прогноз - будет несколько Далай Лам, представленных разными группировками.


забить - не забьют, пока существует эмигрантская диаспора, а вот что будет несколько далай лам - 100%. "Китайский" - абсолютно точно и это будет политически грамотно - преемственность традиции обеспечат канонической Золотой Урной и двумя "амбанями".

----------

Legba (21.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Нико (21.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.07.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы, должно быть, сами понимаете, что главой иерархии тиб. буддизма не может являться женщина и нетибетка(тец). Логика тут проста. Сам ЕСДЛ не сексист и не националист, но белая девочка не сможет возглавить тибетский народ. Её просто не примут.


Я всё про Далай-ламу как про нирманакаю Авалокитешвары думаю, а вы как про «главу тибетского народа». Хотя по идее должно быть наоборот  :Smilie:

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Legba (21.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (21.07.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

Цхультрим. лучше не думать.. вере меньше расстройств - если она нужна.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (21.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Вот меня по-прежнему не оставляет ощущение, что про Дудко все знают какой-то адский секрет - но молчат.)))
> В чем разница-то?)))


Лама Олег - сидел, а лама Дудко - не сидел. Чо не ясно?  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Дондог (09.05.2016), Крымский (22.07.2015), Мария Дролма (22.07.2015)

----------


## Максим Петровский

> О ламе Олеге ( Сонам Дордже) приложу свои собственные мысли и опыт.


Спасибо большое за отзыв! Я в изумлении (приятном).

----------

Мария Дролма (22.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дубинин, а давно у приматов политические предпочтения = базовые инстинкты. 
> Для меня это дикость, но я допускаю, что чего-то не знаю.


Чего знать-то..: еда, секс, доминантность (безопасность). (Все стада хороши- но планета маленькая и пусть потихоньку с улыбками- вежливо вымрут: амереканы, мусульмане, китайцы и прочие "ненашы" а так конечно- щастя всем и освобождения от сансары..

----------

Кузьмич (22.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> доминантность (безопасность)


и отсюда весь патриотический угар? 
/me разочарована

----------


## Дубинин

> и отсюда весь патриотический угар? 
> /me разочарована


Патриотический угар- это просто инструмент- собирания и направляния базовых инстинктов. И у оппонентов- не лучше.. Посему под песни о демократии, буддизме и пр..- прав тот-кто тихой сапой следовал своей зверюшке и не рыпался (они как правило и остаются на опустевшем пространстве)))

----------

Мария Дролма (22.07.2015), Фил (22.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Патриотический угар- это просто инструмент- собирания и направляния базовых инстинктов.


Но ведь у человека есть офигительное качество - способность своим же инстинктам НЕ следовать. А вы его редуцируете и элиминируете. А оно есть))

----------

Aliona (22.07.2015), Vidyadhara (24.07.2015), Нико (22.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Но ведь у человека есть офигительное качество - способность своим же инстинктам НЕ следовать. А вы его редуцируете и элиминируете. А оно есть))


Нет у него такого качества- "не следовать", да-же самоубийца вопреки выживанию, всё-равно следует более глубинному закону еды (ему всё тошно- ибо боль- трата..) (правда в отличии от буддистов он атеист- и вся разница..)

----------

Фил (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> и отсюда весь патриотический угар? 
> /me разочарована


Даже есть пространный комментарий специалистов, кто интересуется:
https://youtu.be/n8moLsg_eT8

----------

Аше (22.07.2015), Дубинин (22.07.2015), Кузьмич (22.07.2015), Паня (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Разница в том, что лама Олег никогда не постил в социальных сетях подобные статусы (см приложение). 
> Более того, лама Олег уже как несколько лет принципиально вышел из всех соцсетей. Да и вообще, самого ламу Олега теперь днем с огнем не сыщешь, даже если очень захочется получить от него учения. А *когда он преподавал, то учил исключительно любящей доброте по отношению ко всем живым существам.* Словом, я ожидаю от ламы (тем более, супер тулку) воплощения, прежде всего, именно этого качества. *А про основы буддизма можно и в книжках почитать.*


 @*Аньезка* спасибо за ответ. Интуиция - страшная сила, не поспоришь.
Правда вот сочетания выделенных фраз я не понял.
Разве "любящая доброта по отношению ко всем живым существам" не есть основа буддизма (уж по крайней мере - Махаяны)?
А коли так - в чем бонус лекций, если "можно и в книжках почитать"?))

----------


## Фил

> А коли так - в чем бонус лекций, если "можно и в книжках почитать"?))


Живое общение. 
Этого в "книжках не прочитаешь".

----------

Кузьмич (22.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

> Живое общение. 
> Этого в "книжках не прочитаешь".


Вы все так ратуете за "живое общение" - а практикуете ли его?
У кого Вы слушали учение по Мадхьямике? 
Или обошлись презренными книжками, не способными возвысить индивида над уровне троечника?)))

----------

Дондог (09.05.2016), Мария Дролма (22.07.2015), Фил (22.07.2015), Чагна Дордже (22.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Вы все так ратуете за "живое общение" - а практикуете ли его?
> У кого Вы слушали учение по Мадхьямике? 
> Или обошлись презренными книжками, не способными возвысить индивида над уровне троечника?)))


Конечно я ратую за живое общение, но как я его могу практиковать, если все - умерли!
Поговорить не с кем, только вот здесь на форуме хоть осталось живое общение пусть и в текстовом виде.
Конечно пришлось обходится книжками - так троечником и остался.
Может троечником с плюсом, т.к. большое влияние оказали аудио записи лекций М.К.Мамардашвили, в принципе, можно представить, что я сидел там за колонной.  :Smilie: 
НО! Если у кого то такая возможность есть получить живое общение - конечно это надо предпочесть книжкам.
Книжки никуда не денутся.

----------


## Нико

> Конечно я ратую за живое общение, но как я его могу практиковать, если все - умерли!
> Поговорить не с кем, только вот здесь на форуме хоть осталось живое общение пусть и в текстовом виде.
> Конечно пришлось обходится книжками - так троечником и остался.
> Может троечником с плюсом, т.к. большое влияние оказали аудио записи лекций М.К.Мамардашвили, в принципе, можно представить, что я сидел там за колонной. 
> НО! Если у кого то такая возможность есть получить живое общение - конечно это надо предпочесть книжкам.
> Книжки никуда не денутся.


Фил, может, пообщаемся вживую?)

----------

Фил (22.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Фил, может, пообщаемся вживую?)


Будет такая возможность - всенепременно!
Тут такое дело, пока я инкогнито - мне проще выражать свои мысли.

----------

Кузьмич (22.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Будет такая возможность - всенепременно!
> Тут такое дело, пока я инкогнито - мне проще выражать свои мысли.


И мне тоже. И всем, кажись. Но не-инкогнито то интереснее будет! Опять же.... живое общение... не книги....

----------

Фил (22.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Фил, я ведь не у вас спросила, да же?


Спросили, как минимум, у шестерых.

----------


## Neroli

> Спросили, как минимум, у шестерых.


И чего же они не отвечают? Плохо воспитаны?

----------


## Neroli

> Нет у него такого качества- "не следовать", да-же самоубийца вопреки выживанию, всё-равно следует более глубинному закону еды (ему всё тошно- ибо боль- трата..) (правда в отличии от буддистов он атеист- и вся разница..)


Ну как нету, если есть? Даже самоубийца, вопреки собственной тошноте, может перетерпеть - сдержаться. 
Впрочем это старая тема о свободе воли. Сдержусь и не буду больше об этом))

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну как нету, если есть? Даже самоубийца, вопреки собственной тошноте, может перетерпеть - сдержаться. 
> Впрочем это старая тема о свободе воли. Сдержусь и не буду больше об этом))


Так это стороннему наблюдателю кажется, что он делает действие по сдерживанию инстинкта выживания, а на самом деле- он этого не делает- он тупо (как умеет) и покорно ускользает от окружающей его боли- в нечто лучшее (это еда- боль это трата глюкозы- желание обезболить- для мозга= получить АТФ)

----------


## Neroli

> Так это стороннему наблюдателю кажется, что он делает действие по сдерживанию инстинкта выживания, а на самом деле- он этого не делает- он тупо (как умеет) и покорно ускользает от окружающей его боли- в нечто лючшее (это еда- боль это трата глюкозы- желание обезболить- для мозга= получить АТФ)


А причем здесь сторонний наблюдатель? Вы разве сами в себе не замечаете некоторую "свободу маневра"?

----------


## Дубинин

> А причем здесь сторонний наблюдатель? Вы разве сами в себе не замечаете некоторую "свободу маневра"?


Оцениваем же мы- предполагаемого самоубийцу- и мы не страдаем и смерти боимся- отсюда и оценка его. А про свободу манёвра- да я ощущаю такое чувство, но оно по верности равняется ощущеню полного рабства и обусловленности. То-есть просто переживание. (и тому и тому переживанию-сразу можно найти подтверждение).

----------


## Neroli

> Оцениваем же мы- предполагаемого самоубийцу- и мы не страдаем и смерти боимся- отсюда и оценка его.


Не знаю, я говорю о способности человека не следовать своим инстинктам. Самоубийца возник как пример.




> А про свободу манёвра- да я ощущаю такое чувство, но оно по верности равняется ощущеню полного рабства и обусловленности. То-есть просто переживание. (и тому и тому переживанию-сразу можно найти подтверждение).


Ну вот даже тут вы же сами выбираете как оценивать ваше ощущение "свободы маневра".

----------

Сергей Хос (22.07.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> свои мысли


Ну, Фил, от вас я такого не ожидал! ))))
Эдак недолго и до "понимизма" докатиться.

----------

Нико (22.07.2015), Фил (23.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю, я говорю о способности человека не следовать своим инстинктам. Самоубийца возник как пример.


В момент не следованию одному инстинкту- человек следует иному- только и всего. 





> Ну вот даже тут вы же сами выбираете как оценивать ваше ощущение "свободы маневра".


Я о том, что "сам выбираю"- это можно рассматривать- как один из вариантов- рабских- зависимых от иных причин- ощущений. (а можно и не рассматривать)

----------


## Аньезка

> И чего же они не отвечают? Плохо воспитаны?


Я живу в другом временном пространстве. Когда у меня есть время пообщаться на форуме - все спят! В онлайне высвечиваюсь только я и хромой калека.  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы разве сами в себе не замечаете некоторую "свободу маневра"?


Просто поток мыслей не спавшего ума на тему... Нечто перед тобой можно или пнуть, или погладить. Вроде выбор? можешь свободно или то, или другое сделать. Но вот есть вариант, не делать ни то и ни другое. Вот еще свободней стало выбирать. Только вот было два варианта, но откуда-то появился третий. И возникает вопрос - отличается ли состояние с тремя вариантами выбора, от состояния с двумя вариантами, или от состояния с одним вариантом (есть такое, что заедает в уме, мол бить нельзя, или некоторым только дай по роже надавать кому-нибудь  :Big Grin:  ). Так что эта ваша "свобода маневра" крайне мутная штуковина  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, ты ставишь меня в ситуацию, в которой тема должна свестись к моей персоне,...


Аня, в твоем сообщении о ламе Дудко, помимо информации о самом Дудко, если вчитаться, написано очень много и о тебе. Не меньше, чем о Дудко. А, т.к. я ужасно люблю о себе поговорить, думала ты тоже. Видать ошиблась)) 




> и мне придется доказывать тебе, что я не верблюд. А ты будешь такая еще на 10 страниц: "верблюд, верблюд!". 
> Зачем тебе такое странное времяпрепровождение?


Откуда ты знаешь какие у меня были планы? Интуиция?
Кстати, могу объяснить свой интерес. Я немного [совсем] разочаровалась в буддизме, в большей его части уж точно...  Но, все же, не окончательно. В связи с чем, активно практикующие люди, (а ты к ним относишься и практика твоя вызывает уважение), мне интересны. Ну просто...как меняется человек и что происходит с ним. Ну и пямятуя недавний приступ русофилии среди популяции РФ, само как-то спросилось)) Принимался любой ответ))




> Фил все правильно сказал и без меня.


Ок.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> Я живу в другом временном пространстве. Когда у меня есть время пообщаться на форуме - все спят! В онлайне высвечиваюсь только я и хромой калека.


Не, ну про тебя то я как раз знаю, что ты спишь когда все общаются. 
Но Кузьмич насчитал шестрых, у кого я спросила. Где эти начальники траспорных цехов? Не мог же он тебя шесть раз посчитать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Фил

> Ну, Фил, от вас я такого не ожидал! ))))
> Эдак недолго и до "понимизма" докатиться.


Исключительно для того, чтобы понять, что понимать нечего  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я немного [совсем] разочаровалась в буддизме, в большей его части уж точно...


Это повальная тенденция ныне? Ура, уже нет чирлидерш!!!! И скептикам стало не на кого беситься!!!)

----------


## Neroli

> ...Ура, уже нет чирлидерш!!!! И скептикам стало не на кого беситься!!!)


Не. Скептиков же не верующие чирлдерши бесили, а глупые.  :Big Grin:  Так что я в игре.  :Big Grin:

----------

Aion (24.07.2015), Vidyadhara (24.07.2015), Мария Дролма (23.07.2015), Нико (23.07.2015), Ондрий (23.07.2015), Сергей Хос (24.07.2015), Шавырин (24.07.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Не, ну про тебя то я как раз знаю, что ты спишь когда все общаются. 
> Но Кузьмич насчитал шестрых, у кого я спросила. Где эти начальники траспорных цехов? Не мог же он тебя шесть раз посчитать?


Когда я это написал, у псто Фила было шесть спасиб. Т.е. эти люди ответили Вам вместе с Филом  :Smilie: .

----------


## Neroli

> Т.е. эти люди ответили Вам вместе с Филом .


да хоть 56. это не значит, что я их спрашивала.
и вообще, оставьте меня уже в покое

----------


## Нико

> да хоть 56. это не значит, что я их спрашивала.
> и вообще, оставьте меня уже в покое


Нероль, а можно такие децкие физии уже не строить? Хочу ножки, а ваще лучше ты сама.... Ты же красавица....

----------


## Neroli

> Нероль, а можно такие децкие физии уже не строить?


Нельзя.
Что-то ты, мать, совсем запуталась)) Твой ученик - Ондрий, а не я)) Вот его и строй))




> Ты же красавица....


Нет.

----------


## Нико

> Нельзя.
> Что-то ты, мать, совсем запуталась)) Твой ученик - Ондрий, а не я)) Вот его и строй))
> 
> 
> Нет.


Не, ну если честно что-то говорить людям, а они не верят, какие ещё волшебные средства можно применить?

А Ондрий не мой ученик, он просто шутит).

----------


## Ондрий

я выписался, не ученик я больше ((

----------


## Нико

> я выписался, не ученик я больше ((


Вот это было ясно с самого начала..... 12 лет проверки не выдержали на "качества".

----------


## Ондрий

что поделать, не летает Гуру и все тут.

----------


## Нико

> что поделать, не летает Гуру и все тут.


Летает Дубинин... временами.... запишите телефончик....

----------


## Дубинин

> Летает Дубинин... временами.... запишите телефончик....


Ты это точно знаешь? Тогда и мне телефончик давай.

----------

Мяснов (25.07.2015)

----------


## Neroli

> А Ондрий не мой ученик, он просто шутит).


Ой, бяда(((
Ну тогда меня строй, чо))
Чем тебе девчушка на аватарке не нравится? Очень атмосферная))

----------

Сергей Хос (24.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ты это точно знаешь? Тогда и мне телефончик давай.


Твой же и дать? "Мы не сдаём своих".)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема ушла в оффтопик и закрывается.

----------

Aion (28.07.2015), Мария Дролма (28.07.2015), Фил (28.07.2015)

----------

